#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-20
<Cloudy> hi all
<C4NoC> vubuntor476: :-/
<C4NoC> Cloudy: ?
<vubuntor476> co ai giup minh loi nay dc khong
<Cloudy> C4NoC: oh, I love ubuntu-vn, nice  to meet you :)
<vubuntor476> error: Waiting for sound system to respond ??
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor476> help me
<vubuntor476> error Waiting for sound system to respond
<C4NoC> la`m gi` ma` co' loi do'
<vubuntor476> co
<vubuntor476> dos ban
<vubuntor476> khi mo sound referenc
<vubuntor476> he thong bao loi nhu vay do
<vubuntor476> co ai giup minh voi
<Cloudy> à
<C4NoC> :3
<Cloudy> me cũng bị lỗi như 476 nhờ chuyên gia òi
<Cloudy> cũng chưa sửa được
<Cloudy> đành kệ đó :D
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor476> nhu vay thi dau co am thanh de nghe
<Cloudy> nhấp vào biểu tượng cái loa trên thanh panel nó báo thế
<vubuntor476> year
<vubuntor476> dung roi do
<vubuntor476> minh nhu vay do
<Cloudy> vậy có tiếng k?
<vubuntor476> khong
<Cloudy> oh
<vubuntor476> khong co tieng
<vubuntor476> van play nhac duoc nhung khong co tieng
<Cloudy> hồi dó me đã cài thêm 1 phần mềm chỉnh sửa âm thanh
<vubuntor476> khi nao cloudy giai quyet duoc loi nay thi chi cho minh voi
<Cloudy> me cài thêm pulseAudio Volume control thôi
<Cloudy> me đành chỉnh sửa âm trên đó
<Cloudy> cái sound của em nó cũng lỗi thế kia
<Cloudy> me đành chịu, trong khi đó bên canh me có cả chiên gai ubuntu đó :P
<Cloudy> *chết chuyên gia :P
<vubuntor476> hux
<vubuntor476> hix
<vubuntor476> vay danh bo tay ah
<vubuntor476> cai them pulseAudio Volume control thi co nghe nhac dc khong
<Cloudy> có
<vubuntor476> vay de minh thu
<vubuntor476> thanks cloudy
<vubuntor476> cai xong co can restart may khong
<Cloudy> not as all
<Cloudy> k đâu
<Cloudy> me thấy cài xong me dùng lun
<vubuntor476> ok
<vubuntor476> thanks
<vubuntor476> hix
<vubuntor476> van khong dc
<vubuntor476> mo pulseAudio Volume control bao loi
<vubuntor476> connection failed
<Cloudy> oh, vậy hỏi chiuyên gia C4Noc và chuyên gia nobawk xem
<C4NoC> no no
 * C4NoC hem bi't gi` ca?
<Cloudy> của me thì me cài cái kia vào là kêu ầm ầm
<vubuntor476> uh
<nobawk> cài vào chỉnh chỉnh chọn chọn
<nobawk> vubuntor476: logout ra rồi thử lại xem có bị mất tiếng nữa ko
<Cloudy> vào preferences Sound nó báo lỗi Waiting for sound system to respond mà anh nobawk
<Cloudy> gõ thử lện gì ấy trên Terminal ấy rồi lôi mấy cái trông đó hét cỡ lên nó kêu, nhưng em k nhớ câu lệnh,
<nobawk> thì có thằng nào đó nó chiếm cái card rồi
<nobawk> thằng khác khỏi dùng :))
<Cloudy> (tux chỉ làm xong thấy kêu là quên lun òi )
<vubuntor476> gio lam sao de biet dc thang nao chiem carrd
<nobawk> logout là để kill hết cái đống ứng dụng đi
<nobawk> rồi vào thử lại
<nobawk> đã nói logout rồi login lại
<nobawk> rồi chỉnh sound xem có bị thế ko
<vubuntor476> ok
<vubuntor214> c4noc
<vubuntor214> restart may cung khong co am thanh
<C4NoC> :3
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ
<vubuntor214> khong co am khoi dong luon
<C4NoC> da~ ba?o menh chiu. ma`
<nobawk> ps aux | grep pulse
<vubuntor214> go ps aux | grep pulse co tac dung j vay
<nobawk> vubuntor214: làm nhanh ko thì thôi
<nobawk> vubuntor214: có ra gì ko?
<vubuntor214> lam rui
<vubuntor214> co
<vubuntor214> root      1661  0.0  0.0   4008   768 pts/0    S+   10:38   0:00 grep --color=auto pulse
<vubuntor214> ra vay do
<nobawk> moá
<C4NoC> :3
<nobawk> đi chạy cái của nợ gì thé kia
<nobawk> mà lại dùng account root
<nobawk> rồi la om xòm ko có âm thanh :3
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor214> gio khac phuc sao
<C4NoC> root ko co' sound a`
<nobawk> vubuntor214: như thế chứng tỏ, pulse autio chưa được chạy
<nobawk> pulseaudio**
<vubuntor214> user khong co sau chuyen qua root cung vay luon
<nobawk> ko cần chuyển qua
<nobawk> h start and/or cấu hình cái pulseaudio -> done?
<vubuntor214> ??
<vubuntor214> khong biet lam
<nobawk> ko biết làm thì google
<nobawk> ko thì trả tiền mình 100k/1h support mình chỉ cho
<vubuntor214> huhu
<vubuntor214> co cach nao repair ubuntu khong
<C4NoC> a' du`
<nobawk> có
<vubuntor214> vay cho nhanh
<nobawk> cách nhanh nhất là cài lại :))
<nobawk> khỏi phải chữa chạy gì -> ngon :P
<nobawk> C4NoC: á đù?
<vubuntor214> hix
<vubuntor214> nhu khong
<nobawk> 100k per hour vẫn quá rẻ mạt nhỉ
<nobawk> ps aux | grep pulse
<nobawk> nobawk    1611  0.0  0.1 284288  5556 ?        Ssl  Jun15   4:07 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start
<nobawk> nobawk   24816  0.0  0.0   7816   828 pts/1    S+   10:44   0:00 grep --colour=auto pulse
<nobawk> hô hô
<vubuntor214> vay la ko co cach repair ubuntu ah
<nobawk> có
 * nobawk repair ngon lành cành đào
<vubuntor214> dung noi cai lai nh
<vubuntor214> nha
<nobawk> repair ko phải cài lại
<nobawk> thôi cài thử pavucontrol vào
<nobawk> rồi vào đó mà chỉnh lại cái output coi sao
<nobawk> còn problem -> ko có âm thanh thì có cả đống
<nobawk> muốn repair mà ko biết problem là gì thì cũng chả chắc repair được
 * nobawk trốn
<nobawk> dạo này trình độ đuổi khách của mình hơi bị cao :))
<vubuntor024> Hi there :)
<vubuntor024> please help me!
<vubuntor024> I bought Ubuntu 10.10, then setup
<vubuntor024> my computer has WinXP now. I use partitionmagic to free 15GB hard disk. Then I setup Ubuntu, but it said that my hard disk has not any free SPACE
<vubuntor024> WHY? I don't understand
<vubuntor024> Trang web nay xai tieng Viet hay tieng Anh vay ta?
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> la` sao
<vubuntor024> a chao ban :)
<C4NoC> o day xa`i tie^'ng ma'n
<vubuntor024> ban oi cho hoi voi, minh co 15GB dia trong ma Ubuntu bao la khong co 2,1 GB dia trong nao
<vubuntor024> cho nen no khong chiu cai ban oi
<C4NoC> vubuntor024: lu'c ca`i, cho.n / la` ca'i partition do'
<vubuntor024> minh cho dia Ubuntu vao, khoi dong may, va no ra ket qua nhu vay chu chua kip chon cai gi ca
<vubuntor024> 15GB dia trong do minh chua format gi het, de nguyen vay do
<vubuntor024> ban chi minh lam sao de no nhan duoc khoang trong, hay la minh phai format truoc khi cai dat vay?
<C4NoC> khoi dong den cho na`o no' bi.
<vubuntor024> man hinh dau tien la Try Ubuntu va Install Ubun tu
<vubuntor024> minh chon Install Ubuntu
<C4NoC> roi sao nua
<vubuntor024> man hinh thu 2 no hien ra bang, trong do cau "has at least 2,6 GB availabe drive space"
<vubuntor024> cau do no danh dau X, tuc la minh kHONG CO DIA TRONG NAO HET MAC DU HIEN DANG CO 15GB
<vubuntor024> vi vay chu Forward no khong hien ra minh khong cai duoc, hix
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ca'i partition kia la` gi`
<C4NoC> primary hay logical
<vubuntor024> partition kia la vung dia cung chua format
<C4NoC> no' co' bi. hide ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor024: the format no' di
<vubuntor024> minh khong hide cai gi ca, tat nhien trong WIN thi no khong hien ra, phai vao Partition Magic no moi hien ra
<vubuntor024> bay gio format bang cai gi?
<vubuntor024> format thi trong Partition magic chi co ext2, ext3 serieFX gi thoi
<vubuntor024> chu khong co ext 4 nhu huong dan tren Ubuntu vietnam
<vubuntor024> ma khanh_coltech huong dan cai Ubuntu 10 thi bao la format theo ext4 moi tot
<C4NoC> vubuntor024: format ca'i gi` cung dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor024: lu'c ca`i format la.i
<vubuntor024> vay sao? vay minh format la ext 2 hay 3 cung duoc ha
<vubuntor996> Bản ubuntu 10.04 và ubuntu 10.04 LTS khác nhau như thế nào vậy ????
<vubuntor996> ubuntu 11.04 chậm quá
<vubuntor024> cam on ban nhe, vay minh format truoc  roi thu lai, cam on nhieu nhe :)
<vubuntor996> Bản ubuntu 10.04 và ubuntu 10.04 LTS khác nhau như thế nào vậy ????
<vubuntor024> bibi
<vubuntor996> Bản ubuntu 10.04 và ubuntu 10.04 LTS khác nhau như thế nào vậy ????
<C4NoC> vubuntor996: ko khac gi het
<vubuntor996> vậy sao nó có thêm LTS
<vubuntor996> thắc mắc thế thôi
<C4NoC> 10.04 la` LTS
<vubuntor996> vâng thank
<vubuntor996> bibi
<vubuntor146> C4NoC oi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor146> minh da format 15GB dia cung theo ma ext3 roi, ngoai ra de them 20 GB dia chua format nua
<vubuntor146> nhung ma cung van the, no khong nhan ra minh da co dia cung
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> ngo^. vay. a`
<C4NoC> vubuntor146: down 11.04 thu di
<vubuntor146> hix, gio lam sao ta
<C4NoC> vubuntor146: down 11.04
<vubuntor146> 11.04 down o dau vay ta?
<vubuntor146> down tren website cua no thi lau lam
<C4NoC> vubuntor146: fpt
<C4NoC> http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu-releases/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Releases /ubuntu-releases/ (at mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net)
<vubuntor146> hix, tai sao mac cai loi gi ky cuc qua, co can xoa luon windows roi cai khong ta?
<C4NoC> vubuntor146: ko
<vubuntor146> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) --> cai nay phai khong ban?
<C4NoC> o`
<vubuntor146> ban oi no down cai file CD ma may minh lai khong co CD write, vay dung file ISO do cai truc tiep duoc khong ban
<vubuntor146> may minh la ADM, 4 GB RAM, vay down ban 32 bit hay 64 bit ha ban
<C4NoC> 64bit
<C4NoC> vubuntor146: ca`i va`o USB
<C4NoC> .g install ubuntu from usb
<bkphenny> C4NoC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bksupybot> Title: Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor146> USB cua minh co 2GB ah, vay ra mua cai USB 4 GB hay sao?
<C4NoC> vubuntor146: 1g la` du roi
<vubuntor146> cam on cac ban nhe, de minh down ve cai :)
<vubuntor146> ma oi 700 MB, down toi 2 gio chieu luon
<vubuntor146> thui di an com bibi :)
<vubuntor714> cho em hỏi sao hông nghe nhạc offline trên máy vay
<vubuntor714> hú hú có ai hông cho em hỏi 1 cái đi
<vubuntor714> hú hú hú
<vubuntor213> xin chào mọi người
<vubuntor213> mình có 1 lỗi hơi ngớ ngẩn mà ko biết là thế nào
<vubuntor213> khi minh cái ubuntu server cấu hình ok rồi
<vubuntor213> mình cái gnome để test cho tiện
<vubuntor213> thì cứ đến khi load gnome xong thì không còn nhận bàn phím nữa
<vubuntor213> mình đã gỡ ra cài lại bản desktop
<vubuntor714> có ai chỉ giúp với
<vubuntor213> nhưng cũng tương tự
<vubuntor714> làm sao nghe nhạc đây huhu
<vubuntor213> còn software center
<vubuntor714> bấm lên nó nói cần giải mã gì đó
<vubuntor714> afnp[sìn]sdng]hn]hưdshgiosadogndsg
<vubuntor213> gõ pass login của bạn vào
<vubuntor213> ac
<vubuntor714> không phải bạn ơi
<vubuntor213> như vậy là bạn down 1 gói về để cài
<vubuntor714> nó khong có tự động cập nhật
<vubuntor714> vây mới chết
<vubuntor714> biết gói nào đâu
<vubuntor213> "apt-cache search "media player""
<vubuntor213> rồi bạn chọn 1 gói để install
<vubuntor213> có ai online ko ?
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor213> mình nếu ở trên nhưng mà ko ai để ý thì phải :D
<vubuntor213> thì cứ đến khi load gnome xong thì không còn nhận bàn phím nữa
<C4NoC> dbus
<C4NoC> start no' len
<vubuntor213> bạn nào gặp hay biết xử lý lỗi này không
<vubuntor213> khi cái ubuntu server và cài thêm gnome thì ko còn nhận bàn phím khi load gnome
<C4NoC> da noi la bat dbus len
<vubuntor213> C4NoC còn đó ko
<vubuntor213> start dbus nào và dbus start thế nào khi ko gõ được gì cài bàn phím ảo thì ko gõ được pass
<vubuntor213> chẳng cài được cái gì :(
<C4NoC> start trong console roi moi bat gnome
<vubuntor213> lệnh start như thế nào bạn ?
<C4NoC> services dbus start
<C4NoC> hi`nh nhu the
<vubuntor213> khi khơi động muốn vào chế độ console làm thế nào vì mình ko cấu hình lại được boot keyb bị fee
<vubuntor497> cac anh cho em hoicai dat + su dung phan mem uniconverter trong ubuntu nhu the nao a ?
<lmq2401> vào kho để cài, trong kho có hướng dẫn luôn đó
<vubuntor497> the a
<vubuntor497> anh the con su dung nhu the nao a ?
<vubuntor497> ?
<_FirePhoenix_> stfw >"<
<vubuntor257> co ai biet dung webserver php nao cho ubuntu la tot nhat ko
<ScentedWind> hi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-21
<vubuntor292> tai sao mai minh ko cai dc ubuntu nhi?
<C4NoC> :3
<wujie> 大家好哦
<cmpitg> 什么？
<wujie> 大家好
<wujie> hello
<cmpitg> 您好
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> 还是ubuntu和谐
<cmpitg> 在这里我们使用越南
<cmpitg> 或英文
<wujie> 繁体字可以么
<cmpitg> Okay, I give up, my Madarin is not sufficient enough
<cmpitg> We use Vietnamese or English here
<wujie> 繁體中文應該認得的啊
<cmpitg> No Madarin or Cantonese here, no Chinese
<wujie> 我喜欢越南额，和谐
<cmpitg> "您是否使用了越南？"
<wujie> 我不会写越南语
<lmq2401> http://www.nhaccuatui.com/nghe?M=jhC77JitAY
<bksupybot> Title: Tình Hữu Nghị Việt Nam - Trung Hoa (越南—中国) (Đỗ Nhuận) - 1966 - Trần Dũng (at www.nhaccuatui.com)
<wujie> 这个，没关系啊
<wujie> ubuntu和谐额
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> wujie: ?
<C4NoC> wujie: no chinese pls
<wujie> 你好
<C4NoC> wujie: hello
<wujie> 中越两国友好
<C4NoC> wujie: ok, why not?
<C4NoC> wujie: who're you, and why you come here?
<wujie> 有机会会去的
<C4NoC> wujie: could you speak English?
<wujie> 英语，不熟练
<C4NoC> wujie: ok, pls join #vnluser , this channel is for Ubuntu supporting only
<metbsd> sigh, vietnam
<C4NoC> metbsd: ?
<C4NoC> metbsd: hi?
<metbsd> hi
<metbsd> i was looking for a fedora channel
<metbsd> end up being here
<C4NoC> metbsd: really?
<C4NoC> metbsd: where are you from?
<metbsd> anyway, i am chinese from China
<metbsd> and you? where are you from?
<C4NoC> of course I'm from Vietnam
<metbsd> i see
<C4NoC> this is ubuntu-vn :D
<metbsd> right
<metbsd> do you guys speak french?
<C4NoC> metbsd: no, I can't , only English and Vietnamese
<C4NoC> metbsd: someone here can speak French
<C4NoC> excrypf_: ?
<metbsd> i was hoping to speak french
<C4NoC> metbsd: I think you can speak English well :D
<metbsd> it's my third language
<metbsd> english
<metbsd> anyway, im chinese
<metbsd> and i want to marry vietnam woman
<C4NoC> :3
<metbsd> :D
<C4NoC> metbsd: this channel is for ubuntu supporting only, anything else, pls join #vnluser
<metbsd> ok
<C4NoC> metbsd: ah, not only ubuntu, other linux as well
<vubuntor404> may dell d420 cai ubuntu 11.04 khong co wifi
<vubuntor404> khong biet lam sao cai driver wriless
<vubuntor404> mong cac ban chi giup
<lmq2401> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Driver_cho_Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Driver cho Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor404> minh da cai wriless ATI va restart nhung van khong duoc
<vubuntor404> khong biet phai lam sao?
<vubuntor404> hic hic
<vubuntor404> mong cac ban chi giup wriless cho ubuntu 11.04
<C4NoC> wifi gì?
<vubuntor440> alo
<lmq2401> alo
<vubuntor440> có ai biết dung tool nào để remote vào máy windows ko?
<lmq2401> teamviewer?
<vubuntor440> èo
<C4NoC> vncviewer
<C4NoC> tight-vnc
<vubuntor440> ok thank các pác nhé
<vubuntor197> Bạn co thể giúp mình sủa lỗi "An unhandlable error occured".
<vubuntor197> Minh làm theo trong forum nhưng ko được: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?p=125388
<bksupybot> Title: Lỗi khi cài phần mềm trong ubuntu software center - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor197> bo tay
<kid__> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> !wiki
<ubot2> Factoid 'wiki' not found
<vubuntor397> Hello!
<vubuntor397> moi ng cho em hoi cai
<vubuntor397> ram e 1gb, em tinh caj U10.04 lts z em co can tao swap ko ta
<vubuntor397> neu tao swap thj nen tao 1gb hay 2gb bay h?
<nguyenvantuanrs> vubuntor397: = ram la dc roi
<sepdau> 1Gb xài có hết đâu
<sepdau> à mình 2GB RAM 1GB swap mà sao 20 tabs chrome đứng đứng là sao ta
<nguyenvantuanrs> chay tren swap cung ko dc nhu ram dau ma` :p
 * kid__ 2gb ram , 2gb swap
<vubuntor397> z la cu = ram la ok faj ko, e ko chay nhjeu ct lắm
<vubuntor397> lúc trước em cài ubun thj dùng 2 gb swap mà ko để ý tới hiệu wa sử dụng!
<vubuntor397> bây giờ nghj lại cân nhắc xem nên để bao nhju
<kid__> để bằng
<kid__> về sau hibernate cho nó thích
 * kid__ chả biết 1gb swap liệu có hibernate được không
<vubuntor530> em ko dug tjnh nag hiber
<kid__> ờ
<kid__> avayf cứ để 1G đi
<vubuntor530> moi ng gjup nhanh caj em con caj
<vubuntor530> nôn ghê
<vubuntor530> ^^!
<vubuntor530> ok thanks!
<vubuntor530> a dug rôi
<vubuntor530> cho em hỏi lun
<vubuntor530> CPU nha em P4 2.40 Ghz, Ram 1 Gb, onb 64 mb chạy U 10.04 lts có mượt ko ạ
<kid__> cài phát biết ngay
<kid__> :)
<vubuntor530> lúc trước còn cái card rời 64mb chạy 9.04 hiệu ứng bt mượt, giờ em bỏ cái card đi rồi. Máy lại cũ
<vubuntor530> đểu
<vubuntor530> cài vào rồi thì còn lăn tăn chj nữa
<kid__> cài rồi mà không lăn tăn nữa mới tốt
<kid__> cài rồi mà vẫn lăn tăn mới sợ
<kid__> :)
<vubuntor530> nãy chạy thử ljve có vẻ ngon nhưng mà cứ lăn tăn
<kid__> ờ
<kid__> live cd ngon
<kid__> thì ngon:d
<vubuntor530> ok
 * kid__ chắc vậy
<vubuntor530> @@
<vubuntor530> lại còn kju chắc z
<vubuntor530> :))
<vubuntor530> thôi ko sao
<vubuntor530> chiến tất
<vubuntor530> à mà trên 10.04 chjnh sửa grub làm sao nhj
<vubuntor530> zả dụ muốn cho wjn lên khởi động đầu tjen
<vubuntor530> tại vì máy còn có ng` xài chung
<kid__> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor530> Thôi bye các bác, em cài đây.
<vubuntor530> :))
<vubuntor754> alo
<vubuntor863> chào buổi đêm các bác
<vubuntor863> cho em hỏi cái này nhanh nhé
<vubuntor863> lệnh start-stop và restart trong samba là gì các bác
<vubuntor863> e tìm google gõ vào nó báo lệnh không tồn tại
<vubuntor863> huhu
<vubuntor863> bác nào giúp e với đi
<vubuntor863> cho em hỏi cái này nhanh nhé
<vubuntor863> lệnh start-stop và restart trong samba là gì các bác
<vubuntor863> e tìm google gõ vào nó báo lệnh không tồn tạ
<vubuntor863> #/etc/init.d/smb start
<vubuntor863> buzz
<vubuntor863> :)
<vubuntor863> bac n2i
<vubuntor863> bac tux giup em
<vubuntor149> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor149> helo
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-22
<vubuntor268> co ai hong cho em hoi cai di di di
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor268> uhm anh oi
<vubuntor268> cho em hoi cai
<vubuntor268> fedora voi red hat la gi vay
<vubuntor268> co giong thang ubuntu nay khong
<vubuntor268> co ai hem cho em hoi di
<nobawk> ko
<nobawk> dùng nó hơi khác
<vubuntor346> co anh nao da su dung phan mem uniconverter de chuyen 1 file duoi CDR thanh SVG chua a?
<vubuntor346> lam on chi cho em cach su dung uniconverter trong ubuntu voi a ?
<C4NoC> chua
<vubuntor346> hix
<vubuntor346> nhung anh co biet su dung uiniconverter ko a ?
<C4NoC> ko luon
<vubuntor346> vang
<vubuntor346> cam on anh a
<vubuntor346> a ma anh co biet cai nay muon biet phai hoi o dau ko a ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor346: google
<_Tux_> man uiniconverter
<_Tux_> .g uiniconverter cdr svg convert
<bkphenny> _Tux_: No results found for 'uiniconverter cdr svg convert'.
<_Tux_> .g uniconverter cdr svg convert
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/uniconvertor/
<_Tux_> vubuntor346: móa cái tên cũng sai được
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor685> a
<vubuntor685> cho minh hoi ty
<vubuntor685> cai muc recent document trong ubuntu 11.04 o dau nhi
<vubuntor685> oh, ko co ai het  a?
<_Tux_> vubuntor685: uhm
<_Tux_> không có ai
<vubuntor478> hi
<vubuntor478> lam sao de cai cac soft tren ubuntu center nhanh nhi?
<C4NoC> hi
<C4NoC> lắp ma.ng Fiber
<C4NoC> down cho lẹ
<vubuntor478> em chua hieu cach lam nhu nao, anh chi dan ky hon dc ko a?
<_FirePhoenix_> kiếm mấy cái repo nào nhanh add vào :P
<C4NoC> vubuntor478: go.i fpt hay vnpt, lap 1 duong ca'p quang
<_Tux_> C4NoC: hố hố
<_Tux_> Làm mình nhớ đến 2 con card fiber ở con NAS :x
<vubuntor478> tuong gi, goi no den lap xong thi em cung cai xong het roi
<vubuntor478> cac bac oi, may cai chi dan chuong trinh thay the tuong ung voi win o trang nao nhi?
<C4NoC> .g linux software replace windows
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<C4NoC> .g linux software replace
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<C4NoC> vubuntor478: do'
<C4NoC> e`
<C4NoC> ca'i na`y cu~ roi
<C4NoC> kiem ca'i trang na`o moi a'
<vubuntor478> vang, thanhks
<C4NoC> http://www.linuxalt.com/
<C4NoC> vubuntor478: do'
<Stanley00> #join Stanley_00
<codai2810> .g memory mapping os concept
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_memory
<vubuntor685> cho minh hoi muc recent document cua ubuntu 11.04 nam o dau vay ?
<C4NoC> recent ?
<C4NoC> no' la` link thoi
<vubuntor685> uh
<C4NoC> ko co' thuc
<vubuntor685> co 1 cai muc liet ke cac file da mo lan trc ay'
<C4NoC> uh
<C4NoC> no' chi la` ca'i list thoi
<vubuntor685> nhung no nam o dau trong ubuntu 11..04
<vubuntor685> minh tim ko thay :(
<C4NoC> ko nho nua
<C4NoC> .g recent document ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66821
<C4NoC> vubuntor685: va`o do' doc. xem
<vubuntor685> do la noi ve thu muc chua cac file list roi
<vubuntor685> minh hoi ve cai list ma
<C4NoC> :3
 * C4NoC ko nho+'
<vubuntor685> lam sao de hien cai lisst ra
<vubuntor685> :D
<CoconutCrab> ~LG
<C4NoC> ~LG ?
<CoconutCrab> life is good
<vubuntor075> Có ai ko cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor075> Mình đang định cài ubuntu thì h nên cài bản nào
<vubuntor075> Ai trả lời hộ mình cái
<_Tux_> vubuntor075: thế dùng Ubuntu lần nào chưa ?
<vubuntor075> Rùi bạn
<vubuntor075> Theo bạn bản nào ổn định
<_Tux_> vubuntor075: thích ổn định hay thích mới nhưng hơi unstable chút
<vubuntor075> Mình sài bản 11.04 gặp nhiều lỗi quá
<_Tux_> vubuntor075: lỗi gì mà nhiều ?
<vubuntor075> h đang định cài bản 10.04 hoặc 10.10 bản nào ổn định hả bạn
<vubuntor075> wifi ko connect đc
<vubuntor075> hay bị treo
<_Tux_> vubuntor075: card broadcom hả
<hellonearth> hú hú hú , còn ai onl ko ?
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> giờ mà hú cái gì
<GeekComp> ?
<hellonearth> :D
<GeekComp> :-/
<hellonearth> có ai giúp mình với , đang cần phần mềm chụp sreenshot cho movie trong opensuse kde
<hellonearth> đã cài thử cái dhyana nhưng ko dùng được
<GeekComp> mịa, cứ phóng to hết cỡ movie ra xong chơi cái shutter vô cho nhanh
<hellonearth> ??? ko hiểu
<GeekComp> hhm , /me chuồn
<hellonearth> ok thank , đang tìm hiểu xem cậu đang nói cái gì :))
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-23
<vubuntor107> bạn nào chỉ giúp mình sửa lỗi: error no such partition / grub rescue> sau khi cài ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor107: Wubi >
<vubuntor107> không
<vubuntor107> grub rescue>
<vubuntor107> mình cài ubuntu với win xp
<_Tux_> vubuntor107: cài bằng Wubi hay thế nào
<vubuntor107> xp cài lâu rồi
<vubuntor107> mình cài bằng đĩa.
<_Tux_> vubuntor107: cài thằng vào HDD hay là cài bằng wubi
<_Tux_> đĩa hay không quan trọng gì
<vubuntor107> em cài vào HĐ
<vubuntor107> HDD
<_Tux_> vubuntor107: ok,vậy sao bị thế kia
<_Tux_> cái phân vùng Ubuntu còn không
<vubuntor107> em không bt
<_Tux_> hay xóa mấy òi
<vubuntor107> giờ không vào được
<_Tux_> bt=?>
<vubuntor107> phải sử dụng đĩa booot chạy vào partition 1
<vubuntor107> em đang rối
<vubuntor107> không bt sao nữa
<vubuntor107> nghe nói ubuntu hay nên cài thử
<vubuntor107> thế mà
<vubuntor107> chán quá
<vubuntor107> giờ trong máy em có 1 vùng trống và 1 phân vùng primary
<vubuntor107> hình như của linux
<_Tux_> bt = biết hả
<_Tux_> ?
<_Tux_> (viết tắt thế ếu ai luận được)
<_Tux_> vubuntor107: cài ubuntu ver nào ?
<vubuntor107> mới nhất ấy
<vubuntor107> em k bt
<vubuntor107> chỉ bt là mới download trên ubuntu về gh ra đĩa cài thôi
<vubuntor107> hình như mới nhất sao ấy
<vubuntor107> có tiếng Việt
<_Tux_> vubuntor107: cài lâu chưa
<_Tux_> vubuntor107: viết tắt ít thôi ...
<vubuntor107> em dau co viet tat
<vubuntor107> tieng viet co dau ma
<vubuntor107> hay la co dau nen mat chu
<vubuntor107> em cai hom qua
<_Tux_> bt k ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor107: rồi
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<_Tux_> chạy liveCD (hoặc liveUSB)
<_Tux_> rồi làm như hướng dẫn đấy
<vubuntor107> em sẽ làm
<vubuntor107> chờ em chút nhé.
<vubuntor604> vubuntor 107
<vubuntor604> anh _TUX_ oo
<vubuntor604> oi
<vubuntor604> em la vubuntor 107 ne
<vubuntor604> em chay bang LiveCD roi ne
<vubuntor604> anh chi em tiep di
<vubuntor604> @_Tux_"
<vubuntor558> anh Tux oi
<vubuntor558> em chay bang LiveCD roi nr
<vubuntor558> anh chi tiep di
<_Tux_> vubuntor558: lol
<_Tux_> thế nãy không đọc cái hướng dẫn kia à
<_Tux_> cứ hùng hục hùng hục bỏ live CD vào
<_Tux_> móa
<_Tux_> ftp được òi mà M$ SQL nó ếu kết nối được
<_Tux_> :(
<vubuntor262> máy em không vào mạng được
<vubuntor262> không kích hoạt được cạc mạng trong ubuntu 10.04
<C4NoC> tại sao?
<vubuntor262> em thấy cái cạc mạng nó không kích hoạt được
<vubuntor262> em vào Từ menu System => Administrator => Hardwares Drivers. để kich  hoạt nhưng không cho kích hoạt
<C4NoC> vào terminal
<C4NoC> gõ ifconfig
<C4NoC> coi nó ra cái gì
<vubuntor262> chờ em chuyển cái
<vubuntor722> nó chỉ ra cái lo thoi vì em  cài trên laptop
<vubuntor473> a cho em hỏi: máy em cài song song ubuntu 10.04 với win 7
<vubuntor473> với win 7 em dùng mạng bình thường
<vubuntor473> nhưng ubuntu thì em ko kết nối mạng được
<vubuntor473> mong anh giúp đỡ
<vubuntor302> Hi chào mọi người
<vubuntor302> Ai cho mình hỏi chut
<vubuntor302> Minh` mời cài ubu 11.04
<vubuntor302> Mình update manger ý
<vubuntor302> sao nó chậm thế
<vubuntor302> Có cách nào đổi server cho nhanh ko mấy bạn
<vubuntor302> Ai trả lời dùm mình cái @@
<vubuntor708> cac ban cho minh hoi
<vubuntor708> lam sao cho ubuntu trong wmwave vao dc wifi ?
<vubuntor708> co ai ko ?
<vubuntor708> cac ban oi ?
<vubuntor202> minh chay 1 lenh nhung no yeu cau "run as root", minh phai lam sao ?
<vubuntor859> giup minh cau hinh man hinh voi
<vubuntor377> anh oi!!
<vubuntor377> cho e hoi e cài wubi mà bị lỗi http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss41/chankunte/error.jpg
<vubuntor377> là do bị cái chi rứa a:(
<kid__> vubuntor377: vào cái file log đó
<kid__> đọc xem nó báo lỗi gì
<kid__> mà lỗi quá thì cài trực tiếp luôn cho nó máu
<vubuntor377> cài trực tiếp ư???
<vubuntor377> huhuhu
<vubuntor677> http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss41/chankunte/error.jpg
<vubuntor677> anh ơi!!! cái này chữa sao a
<kid__> vào cái file log đó
<kid__> đọc xem nó báo lỗi gì
<vubuntor677> xem nó báo lỗi như thế nào hả a
<vubuntor677> mình uninstall hết
<vubuntor677> xóa registry hết
<vubuntor677> cài lại đc ko a
<vubuntor677> :D
<vubuntor677> a cho e hỏi nhược điểm của việc cài wubi ???
<kid__> .g nhược điểm khi cài wubi
<nobawk> nhược điểm của wubii là chậm
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-24
<vubuntor151> Cho minh` hoi, tren may minh khi doc bai viet tren dien dan` bi loi font(vi du nhu chu~ KHONG thi` chu K va` H nam de len nhau)
<vubuntor151> Xin duoc chi cach khac phuc, cam on cac ban
<vubuntor356> hello
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor356> ai giup minh vs nhi
<C4NoC> giúp gì?
<vubuntor356> pidgin cua minh khong vao mang dc :((
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> sao ko vào dc
<vubuntor356> minh cai gnome 3
<vubuntor356> xong thi ... ! :((
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> cài gnome3 vào ubuntu?
<C4NoC> ubuntu mấy ?
<vubuntor356> gnome chay tot pidgin thi ...:((
<vubuntor356> uk
<vubuntor356> 11.04
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> pidgin có ảnh hưởng gì đâu nhỉ
<vubuntor356> có thể khi cài nó gỡ bỏ phần phụ thuộc của pidgin hay gì đo
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor356: thế cài lại pidgin đi
<vubuntor356> vẫn bị
<vubuntor356> cài lại rồi
<vubuntor356> thiếu ủy nhiêm mạng gì đó
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> network manager à
<C4NoC> chắc mán phần đó
<vubuntor356> trong phần ủy nhiệm mạng trống
<lmq2401> reload account vài lần xem hay có khi là do mấy cái thiết lập
<C4NoC> vubuntor356: thế vẫn lên mạng bình thường?
<vubuntor356> bạn biết tên gói k ?
<vubuntor356> uk
<vubuntor356> empathy vẫn vào đc bt
<vubuntor356> chỉ có pidgin bị vậy
<C4NoC> vubuntor356: vào help, debug windows
<C4NoC> coi nó báo sao
<lmq2401> vậy là do thiết lập tài khoản rồi
<vubuntor356> ok thank
<vubuntor356> tạo lại tài khoản cho nó
<vubuntor036> Hi!
<vubuntor036> Nếu cài ubuntu và wine thì liệu có chạy được ứng dụng viết trên window WFP kô?
<lmq2401> WFP là gì?
<vubuntor036> window presentation foudation, .Net
<vubuntor036> window framework 3.5
<lmq2401> nhớ là có đọc ở đâu có nói là "Ubuntu hỗ trợ .Net framework"
<vubuntor036> Tks.
<lmq2401> mấy cái mà dùng wine thì hên xui thôi
<lmq2401> thử đi thì biết
<vubuntor036> thế có gì tốt hơn wine trong việc giả lập môi trường để chạy win apps kô bạn?
<lmq2401> virtual box
<vubuntor036> cty chúng tôi đang dự kiến chuyển từ hđh window sang ubuntu, nhưng các apps vẫn phải dùng.
<lmq2401> vậy thôi dùng Windows đi
<lmq2401> lời khuyên là tiếp tục dùng Windows nếu có quá nhiều ứng dụng cần chạy trên nó
<vubuntor036> các phần mềm office thì chúng tôi sẽ dùng open source, nhưng một số phần mềm do cty phát triển từ trước thì là window
<lmq2401> http://www.erpsolution.com.vn/archive/index.php/t-1619.html
<bksupybot> Title: Liệu ứng dụng .NET có chạy trên Linux không? [Lưu trữ] - Cộng đồng ERP Việt Nam (at www.erpsolution.com.vn)
<lmq2401> vubuntor036: công ty về lĩnh vực gì vậy?
<vubuntor036> Cty phần mềm, phát triển các phần mềm cho DN
<lmq2401> vubuntor036: sợ bị kiểm tra bản quyền của hệ điều hành Windows đang sử dụng hả
<vubuntor036> đúng rồi. bạn có kinh nghiệm gì về vụ này kô. bên micrsoft nó gửi thư đến bảo sẻ kiểm tra.
<lmq2401> vubuntor036: vậy thì bỏ tiền ra mua bản quyền hoặc không sử dụng Windows nữa!
<vubuntor036> thì đang định kô sử dụng windows nữa. Với các ứng dụng office như word, excel, email... thì đã có các phần mềm open source thay thế.
<vubuntor036> nhưng còn mấy cái cần câu cơm, thì từ trước đến nay đang phát triển trên .net. Sẽ phải mua cho một số máy các bản quền của window.
<vubuntor036> nhưng còn các máy khác thì dự định sẽ cài ubuntu, nhưng vẫn phải chạy các phần mềm được viết trên .net
<vubuntor356> mấy anh ơi
<C4NoC> vubuntor036: chỉ hỗ trợ 1 phần thôi
<vubuntor356> ác
<vubuntor356> cho em hỏi 1 câu nữa :((
<vubuntor356> các tool nào hỗ trợ việc quản lý và chỉnh sửa Ubuntu
<lmq2401> vubuntor356: hỏi rộng quá, muốn dùng mấy cái tool này vào mục đích gì
<lmq2401> vubuntor356: ubuntu tweak, gconfig, bleachbit....
<vubuntor356> chỉnh sửa gnome là chủ yếu
<vubuntor348> nhân linux 3RC chạy ổn định chưa ạ !
<vubuntor320> nhân linux bản 3RC ai dùng rồi cho e bết nó chạy ổn định chưa aj !
<nobawk> RC thì chắc chưa ổn định lắm
<nobawk> mà nó có khác gì 2 đâu
<nobawk> chẳng qua là thay đổi version
<vubuntor320> nhưng đây là bản mới nên e sợ vẫn lỗi
<nobawk> lỗi là bình thường ý mờ
<vubuntor320> :) thế thì ai dám dùng nưa hả anh/chị
<vubuntor320> em nâng cấp từng phần cho U 11.04 chả biết tự nhiên nay kiểm tra thây U 11.10 :))
<nobawk> RC là bản thử nghiệm
<nobawk> mà thử nghiệm mà lỗi thì có gì lạ đâu
<lmq2401> nobawk: viết tắt của release candidate hả ?
<nobawk> u 11.10 tại thời điểm hiện tại cũng thế
<nobawk> lmq2401: ờ
<vubuntor320> RC2 rồi còn gì
 * lmq2401 nãy giờ cứ tưởng RC là tên mã gì đặc biệt
<vubuntor320> :))
<nobawk> bản chính thức còn lỗi nữa là RC
<vubuntor320> nói thế thì nản toàn phần
 * nobawk thấy có gì nản đâu
<nobawk> lỗi thì fix lại chạy phe phé
<vubuntor320> vậu ai có sách dạy về làm web .ftp. mail server tiếng k ạ
<vubuntor320> e  học quản trị mangj thấy linux làm server an toàn hơn so vs Win
<vubuntor320> vậu ai có sách dạy về làm web .ftp. mail server tiếng viêt k ạ
<nobawk> sách tiếng việt thì ko biết
<vubuntor320> tiếng anh thì hơi khó chơi :)
<vubuntor320> câu cuối nhé :D server urbanterror vn đóng cửa rồi ạ !
<nobawk> chắc request lão gì đó thì lại mở lại
<vubuntor320> vậy thì hơi chán thật
<nobawk> chắc nó chết ko ai báo nên cứ vất nó đấy thôi
<vubuntor320> vâng em toàn chơi server nc ngoài k đánh đc nó mà vn k có server nưa thì chả biết chơi vs ai :((
 * lmq2401 rủ vubuntor320 chơi hedgewar
<vubuntor320> hedgewar
<vubuntor514> Các bạn cho mình hỏi chút h sài server nào để update các gói nhanh mình sài ubu 11.04
<C4NoC> fpt
<C4NoC> virror
<vubuntor320> dung sever vn
<vubuntor514> cái sv vn cua fpt mình sài toàn bị lỗi
<lmq2401> xài server nào cũng có hay
<vubuntor514> nên ko sài đc cái fpt
<vubuntor320> update bản mới hay là update phần bổ sung ?
<vubuntor514> sài update trong cái update mangager đó bạn
<vubuntor514> mà tốc độ toàn chỉ đc 20kb/s là hết cỡ
<vubuntor514> @@
<vubuntor320> mạng nào
<vubuntor514> vnpt
<vubuntor320> tắt modem đi rồi bật lại
<vubuntor514> vẫn thế bạn
<vubuntor514> thay server thì cái fpt đó bị lỗi
<vubuntor320> đợi 2 -3 phút cho bớt nóng đi
<vubuntor320> làm khoảng 2 hoặc nhiều nhất 5 lần lúc nào ổn định lại đường truyền thì update
<vubuntor514> model mình bình thường
<vubuntor514> việc là cái server fpt mình ko sài đc nên update nó chậm bạn ah`
<vubuntor320> dùng chức năng trong update manager nó sẽ tự tìm
<vubuntor320> mình cũng vnpt nè
<lmq2401> vubuntor514: nhiều  người tải thì sẽ chậm
<vubuntor320> gói thấp nhất đó
<vubuntor320> mà lúc nào mình cũng giư nó ở 500kB/s
<vubuntor514> @@
<vubuntor320> mình dùng cùng 2 ng khác
<vubuntor514> bạn vẫn để nguyên là server viêt nam ah`
<vubuntor514> hay chọn cái fpt-
<vubuntor320> uk
<vubuntor320> vn
<vubuntor514> mình cũng để nguyên
<vubuntor514> mà lúc nào cug chỉ 20kb
<vubuntor320> ftp hay lỗi lúc đc lúc k
<GeekComp> vubuntor514: để cái dns là 192.168.1.1 hoặc của fpt lúc update
<GeekComp> update xong cho về Google DNS hoặc Open DNS
<vubuntor320> bạn kiểm tra lại độ mạnh của tín hiệu đi
<vubuntor514> để test thủ xem
<GeekComp> à nhầm trên kia là dns của nhà mạng
<vubuntor514> @@
<vubuntor320> :D
<GeekComp> tại /me dùng FPT
<vubuntor320> dễ chết ng lắm đó :D
<GeekComp> héc héc =)
<vubuntor320> mạng fpt dạo này cũng bị chậm mà
 * GeekComp vẫn nhanh như thường
<vubuntor320> thấy ae vn-zoom kêu trời
<vubuntor514> @@ vẫn vậy như rùa
<vubuntor320> :D
<GeekComp> hmm
<vubuntor514> tại ham hố cài fefora 15
<GeekComp> thay dns có biết cách ko thế?
<lmq2401> http://www.fpt.vn/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=785:bo-tri-tuyn-cap-quang-bin-quc-t-aag&catid=45:thong-bao&Itemid=104
<bksupybot> Title: Bảo trì tuyến cáp quang biển quốc tế AAG (at www.fpt.vn)
<vubuntor514> test ngịch từ lúc trở về thế là phần update như rùa
<vubuntor320> @@
<vubuntor320> kìa có thông báo đó
<GeekComp> hắn update mirror của FPT à?
<C4NoC> thao na`o ma.ng cha^.m nhu rua
<GeekComp> C4NoC: mạng nước ngoài thôi
<GeekComp> trong nc ảnh hưởng gì
<lmq2401> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=16167
<bksupybot> Title: [CẢNH BÁO] ubutnu không hỗ trợ tuy cập internet ở Việt Nam - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<lmq2401> vào đây bàn cho thêm phần NGUY HIỂM!
<C4NoC> tat nhien la nuoc ngoai
<C4NoC> trong nuoc thi` no'i la`m gi`
<vubuntor514> ko bít làm thế nào nữa đây
<vubuntor514> @@
<GeekComp> " còn tại khu vực phía Bắc hầu như không bị ảnh hưởng"
<GeekComp> đó
<GeekComp> ta nói đâu có sai
 * lmq2401 thích update từ từ "nhỏ giọt" như kiểu cafe phin
<vubuntor514> hôm qua cài lai
<vubuntor514> ngồi update có 200mb
<vubuntor514> mất gần 3h đồng hồ
<vubuntor514> @@
<GeekComp> đệt nguy hiểm vãi cái thèng chủ thớt
<GeekComp> vubuntor514: dns chắc chắn có vấn đề
<GeekComp> bỏ dns quốc tế đi
<GeekComp> chơi dns local hoặc nhà mạng thôi là ok
<vubuntor514> vừa cofig lại thủ công hết
<vubuntor514> xem có khá khẩm ko
<vubuntor514> @@
<vubuntor109> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor109> có ai ở đây ko
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor109> Ah cho mình hỏi máy bạn có bị lỗi font (chỉ riêng các bài viết trên diễn đàn thôi)
<vubuntor109> có 1 số chữ bì đè lên nhau
<C4NoC> ko bị
<C4NoC> đổi font của firefox đi
<vubuntor109> ví dụ như chữ KHÔNG thì chứ K với chữ H bị đè lên
<C4NoC> ko thì cài mstt font vào
<vubuntor109> bạn đang sài font gì vậy
<C4NoC> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor109> uhm, mình sẽ thử , cảm ơn bạn nhiều nhiều
<vubuntor989> chao ca nha
<vubuntor989> e hoi van de nay duoc khong ak?
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor989> vang
<vubuntor989> e cai ubuntu
<vubuntor989> luc truoc gia su co mot file html e luu vao o dia
<vubuntor989> chi can open la no mo len bang trinh duyet
<vubuntor989> gio e open
<vubuntor989> no hoi chay theo kieu gi
<vubuntor989> terminal
<vubuntor989> display
<vubuntor989> hay la run
<vubuntor989> mac du e da open with no va mo bang firefox
<vubuntor989> e da ghi nho lan sau no mo bang firefox ban o remember ....
<vubuntor989> nhung lan sau no van vay
<vubuntor989> the la loi gi ha bac?
<kid__> nghĩa là đã mở rang bằng ff được rồi hả?
<kid__> bạn thử chuột phải
<vubuntor989> vang
<kid__> properties
<kid__> chỗ permission xem
<vubuntor989> bi disable roi bac ak
<kid__> vubuntor989: có là admin hem?
<vubuntor989> vang
<vubuntor989> e la admin ma
<vubuntor989> hihi
<vubuntor989> may em
<kid__> ờ
<kid__> là admin thì sao phải bị disable được nhở?
<kid__> mà nói chung
<vubuntor989> vang
<vubuntor989> e khong hieu
<kid__> chịu khó mỗi lần dùng thì open with đi
 * kid__ chịu
<vubuntor989> ui
<vubuntor989> huhu
<vubuntor989> vua luc chieu con open duoc
<vubuntor989> ak
<vubuntor989> con cai ibus
<vubuntor989> e cai roi
<vubuntor989> ma no bao la
<vubuntor989> No system wide default defined just for locale en_US . Use "all_ALL" quasi-locale and set IM. update-alternatives: error: alternative /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus for xinput-all_ALL not registered, not setting.
<vubuntor989> la sao bac?
<kid__> bạn cài như nào?
<vubuntor989> sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<vubuntor989> gio e dinh vao spm
<vubuntor989> go het nhung gi co chu ibus
<vubuntor989> roi cai lai duoc khong bac?
<kid__> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<kid__> bạn thử remove đi rồi cài lại như trên này coi
<vubuntor989> vang
<vubuntor989> thank bac
<kid__> vubuntor989: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Tutb.png
<vubuntor525> Làm ơn cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor525> mình cài ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor525> song song với win 7
<vubuntor525> khi bắt đầu cài thì chả thấy màn hình hiển thị đâu ả
<vubuntor525> sau đó lấy đèn soi thì thấy màn hình vẫn có
<vubuntor525> nhưng rất mờ
<vubuntor525> cài xong
<vubuntor525> mình cứ soi đèn mới thấy
<vubuntor525> đăng nhập vào được nhưng tình trạng vẫn thế
<vubuntor525> mình cài trên laptop
<vubuntor525> ai bị thế chỉ mình cách xử lý với
<vubuntor525> thế các bạn chịu à
<vubuntor525> giúp mình với
<_Tux_> vubuntor525: VGA của bọn nào
<vubuntor525> Intel thôi
<vubuntor525> Máy Acer 4736
<vubuntor525> :d
<_Tux_> vubuntor525: chụp ảnh phát xem nào
<_Tux_> nghe mô tả thì chịu không tưởng tượng nó kiểu gì
<vubuntor525> thật ra mình cũng vừa phát hiện ra
<vubuntor525> trước cứ tưởng màn hình ko lên
<vubuntor525> quá trình cài đặt bắt đầu
<vubuntor525> cũng là lúc màn hình tối đen thu
<vubuntor525> nhưng nhìn dưới ánh đèn thi vẫn thấy cái bóng của giao diện cài đặt
<vubuntor525> nhưng khó nhìn lắm
<vubuntor525> Kiểu như mình để máy
<vubuntor525> ra ngoài một lúc
<vubuntor525> thì nó chuyển sang màn hình chờ
<vubuntor525> tối om
<vubuntor525> tưởng là màn hình bị tắt
<vubuntor525> nhưng hóa ra là vẫn có hình
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-25
<vubuntor237> cho minh hoi chut cac ban oi
<vubuntor237> minh cai ubuntu 10.4 bang tieng anh
<vubuntor237> bay gio muon doi thanh tieng viet thi lam the nao?
<nobawk> vào language support chọn tiếng việt
<vubuntor248> minh vao roi ma ko hien thi tieng viet
<vubuntor248> van toan tieng anh ban a
<vubuntor354> ai biet giup minh voi
<vubuntor354> minh cai hdh utubun 11.04 bang tieng anh
<vubuntor354> bay gio muon thanh tieng viet thi lam the nao?
<chungbd> vubuntor354, hmm
<chungbd> vubuntor354, bạn đã thử những cách nào rồi?
<vubuntor354> vao lan language suppor chon vietnamme roi
<vubuntor354> khoi dong lai roi ma ko duoc
<vubuntor354> dau roi ban oi?
<chungbd> out nhanh thế
<vubuntor035> 1 ngay dep troi ubuntu ko con hoat dong
<vubuntor035> pro nao chi minh khac phuc voi
<vubuntor035> TH la: may minh da cai 2 hdh song song
<vubuntor035> win7 va ubuntu
<vubuntor035> bua kia win7 hu
<vubuntor035> nen cai lai win7
<vubuntor035> tu luc do' la ubuntu ko con trong menu boot nua
<vubuntor100> j
<vubuntor557> ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor557> minh muon chia lai o cung
<vubuntor557> minh muon chia lai o cung
<vubuntor557> ai giup minh voi
<nobawk> chia thi` chia
<nobawk> co' gi` dau
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor557> van de la chia nhu the nao
<vubuntor557> va chia bang phan mem nao
<nobawk> vubuntor557: đọc cái link ở trên
<nobawk> có hướng dẫn đến tận răng rồi
<vubuntor006> hi ! chao tat ca moi nguoi
<vubuntor006> co ai cofn thuc ko vay ?
<cmpitg> Có tui
<cmpitg> Nhưng tui cũng sắp đi ngủ rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-26
<vubuntor265> các bạn cho mình hỏi giờ mình nên xài bản Ubuntu 10.04 hay 10.10 vậy.
<nobawk> +1 10.04
<GeekComp> +1 10.10
<GeekComp> nobawk: kaka
<vubuntor798> hollo\
<vubuntor844> các bạn giúp minh cai driver webcam cho acer aspire one voi, mình xài bản ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor406> hello, tôi cần giúp đở để gõ được tiengs việt trong ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor406> help, pls
<vubuntor669> HELP HELP
<vubuntor669> cac bac cho em xin scrip conky cua battery voi
<vubuntor669> ${font Arial:bold:size=10}${color blue}BATTERY ${color blue}${hr 2} ${color F8DF58}${font StyleBats:size=16}${font}  Battery: ${battery_percent}% ${battery_bar}
<vubuntor669> em xai cai nay ko duoc
<vubuntor669> laptop ACER aspire 4552g
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor669: của mềnh thì thế này thoai
<ducgiang_8888> PIN ${color #42AE4A}${battery_bar}
<ducgiang_8888> ${color #42AE4A}Dung luong: ${color lightgrey}${battery_short}
<ducgiang_8888> ${color #42AE4A}Thoi gian : ${color lightgrey}${battery_time}
<vietred> các bác dùng mirror nào vậy?
<_Tux_> Virror
<vietred> Virror?
<_Tux_> vietred: uhm
<vietred> Virror là mirror ở đâu vậy bác _Tux_?
<_Tux_> vietred: HNLug
<_Tux_> VietNam
<vietred> hic, virror ko có amd64 T__T
<vubuntor477> các bạn ơi, mình vừa cài Fedora 15
<vubuntor477> mình có phân vùng cho fedora khoảng 14GB
<vubuntor477> thế mà chỉ cài thêm mấy phần mềm vào mà nó đã ăn hết sạch rồi
<vubuntor477> hồi mình dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor477> cài nhiều phần mềm hơn hẳn mà chỉ ăn hết 12GB
<vubuntor477> thế có bất thường gì không nhỉ?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-18
<vubuntor352> giup em voi ubuntu 12.04 chay tre6n asus X101CH chi co 800x600
<vubuntor352> lam the nao thay doi do phan giai 800x600 thanh 1024x600
<vubuntor352> may cua em la ASUS X101CH chay UBUNTU12.04
<vubuntor352> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<vubuntor352> Screen 0: minimum 800 x 600, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<vubuntor352> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<vubuntor352> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> ko có driver
<vubuntor352> da khong co driver
<C4NoC> vubuntor352: máy gì ?
<vubuntor352> cai ubuntu thi no mac dinh la 800x600
<vubuntor352> ASUS EEEPC X101CH
<C4NoC> netbook à
<C4NoC> xài vga intel à
<vubuntor352> dung roi
<vubuntor352> da dung
<C4NoC> intel mà cũng bị lỗi seo
<C4NoC> ngộ nhỉ
<vubuntor352> em cai fedora thi no khong bi
<C4NoC> thế xài fedora đi
<C4NoC> ubuntu chuối
<vubuntor352> o khong
<vubuntor352> em can mot so ung dung trong ubuntu
<C4NoC> cái nào mà ko có trên fedora
<vubuntor352> may cai chuyen dung trong education
<C4NoC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<supybot_zombie`> Title: X/Config/Resolution - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vào config lại xem
<vubuntor352> em thu roi nhung khong duoc vi ngay tu dau chay xrandr no bao max,
<vubuntor352> hay min deu la 800x600
<C4NoC> vubuntor352: set trong xorg.conf
<vubuntor352> em doc huong dan trog wiki roi nhung khong biet se trong xorg.conf ntn
<vubuntor352> anh huong dan em "set trong xorg.conf" voi!
<C4NoC> vubuntor352: ko đọc thấy có phần trong wiki đó à?
<C4NoC> nó hướng dẫn edit file kia kìa
<vubuntor352> file xorg.conf nam o dau em tim khong thay anh oi
<n0bawk> lại cái bạn dell xps 15z đây à?
<n0bawk> vubuntor352: có phải ko?
<vubuntor787> anh giup em lam cach nao de edit file xorg.conf
<vubuntor787> em dang dung ASUS X101CH
<C4NoC> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vubuntor787> em muon thay doi do phan giai man hinh 800x600 thanh 1024x600
<vubuntor787> em phai lam nhu the nao theo huong dan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_resolution_changes_in_xorg.conf
<supybot_zombie`> Title: X/Config/Resolution - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor787> chay xrandr no cho thy max min chi co 800x600 thoi a
<vubuntor787> co anh nao giup em khong a
<vubuntor787> em dang chay sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf nhung khong biet lam sao
<vubuntor787> de co the thay doi 800x600 thanh 1024x600
<vubuntor787> cac anh co huong dan vao https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_resolution_changes_in_xorg.conf
<supybot_zombie`> Title: X/Config/Resolution - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor787> nhung em xem roi cung khong biet lam... May anh giup em!
<favadi> vubuntor787: bạn đọc không hiểu ở đâu?
<vubuntor787> da em khong biet lam sao de thay doi noi dung cua xorg.conf de
<vubuntor787> man hinh 800x600 thanh 1024x600
<vubuntor787> mo cai file xorg.conf thi thay no khong co gi de ma edit
<C4NoC> vubuntor787: đọc cái wiki kia
<C4NoC> copy phần nào cần vào
<vubuntor787> da doc roi muc "Setting resolution changes in xorg.conf"
<vubuntor787> cay em chi copy phan "Section "Screen" thoi pha khong a
<vubuntor787> cai dong device em khong biet ASUS X101CH la gi nua
<vubuntor787> theo vi du cua wiki thi la "ATI Technologies, Inc. M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]"
<vubuntor787> con ASUS X101CH thi em khong biet device la gi thi lam sao edit xorg.conf
<C4NoC> có lệnh gì để tạo file xorg.conf ta
<C4NoC> quên rồi
<C4NoC> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_xorg.conf
<supybot_zombie`> Title: How to create xorg.conf - FedoraProject (at fedoraproject.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor787: đấy
<C4NoC> cho nó tự tạo
<C4NoC> rồi vào sửa phần resolution
<n0bawk> vubuntor787: máy bạn có 2 card đồ hoạ à?
<lostfile> nvidia-xconfig
<lostfile> lenh tao xorg.conf
<C4NoC> lostfile: có xài nvidia đâu
<C4NoC> :3
<lostfile> hehe
<lostfile> quen
<vubuntor787> ASUSX101CH chi co 1 card do hoa thoi
<C4NoC> vubuntor787: chạy mấy lệnh kia
<C4NoC> cho nó tạo file xorg.conf ra đi
<C4NoC> rồi sửa tiếp
<vubuntor787> em vua moi chay lenh Xorg :1 -configure
<vubuntor787> thi no bao loi
<vubuntor787> Fatal server error:
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor787> Cannot open log file "/var/log/Xorg.1.log"
<C4NoC> vubuntor787: chạy sudo
<lostfile> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<C4NoC> vubuntor787: sudo X -configure
<lostfile> tao file xorg.conf
<C4NoC> lostfile: nah, cái đó là option của dpkg
<C4NoC> lostfile: nó ko có config xorg cũng thế
<vubuntor787> em chay sudo X -configure thi no bao loi
<vubuntor787> sudo X -configure
<vubuntor787> Fatal server error:
<n0bawk> muống sinh ra file xorg.conf
<n0bawk> phải vào recovery mode
<n0bawk> ko có GUI mới sinh đc
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor787
<ubot2> vubuntor787: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> đọc thử cái đó
<lostfile> them option vao
<lostfile> sudo X :1 -configure
<C4NoC> à quên
<C4NoC> vubuntor787: logout ra console mà tạo file đó
<n0bawk> :D
<n0bawk> logout ra :0 vẫn còn mà
<n0bawk> :1 thế kia cũng đc
<C4NoC> thế vào recovery mode cho chắc
<C4NoC> :3
<lostfile> logout sau do kill lightdm voi Xorg la lam dc, khoi phai vao recovery :P
<n0bawk> mà của bạn kia chưa chắc tạo xorg xong đã đc
<n0bawk> chắc phải đòi cái file xorg.log lên coi sao :))
<n0bawk> hoặc phải disable kernel mode setting đi coi sao
<n0bawk> !nomodeset
<ubot2> Xem: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid" Blank Screen at Startup : Workaround | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<vubuntor910> muốn học lập trình c trên linux thì học quyển nào hả các bác?
<CoconutCrab> C programming language
<vubuntor910> còn chạy trên ubuntu thì nó có đồ họa giống turboC ko ạ
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor910> thế phải  làm sao để vẽ hình
<CoconutCrab> dùng 1 cái thư viện nào đó
<vubuntor910> thank bác
<CoconutCrab> informative vãi
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ghê ghê
<vubuntor475> cac anh cho em hỏi ạ
<vubuntor475> em chuyển thư mục cài ubuntu bằng wubi từ laptop sang destop và lam theo hướng dẫn ở http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Ubuntu_t%E1%BB%AB_Windows
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu từ Windows – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor475> nhưng vẫn không được
<vubuntor475> nó báo lỗi error device
<vubuntor475> các bác giúp em với
<vubuntor495> sao minh mo usb khong duoc nhi
<vubuntor495> cam usb vao thi may tinh van de la co usb nhung bam vao thi khong duoc
<vubuntor495> hic
<vubuntor495> ai giup gium vu nay voi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor475> buon wa
<vubuntor475> dang phai cho`
<vubuntor475> 495 day la loi tren win hay trong ubuntu
<vubuntor495> ubuntu
<vubuntor475> the em cung po tay
<vubuntor475> :))
<vubuntor495> hic
<vubuntor495> bun the
<vubuntor495> no bi nhu vay ne
<vubuntor495> Daemon is inhibited
<vubuntor495> sua nhu the nao
<vubuntor495> a sua duoc roi
<vubuntor495> bam cai nay la sua duoc
<vubuntor495> had the same problem myself, performed a google search and found this thread.  Then decided to try the following:  In terminal:  sudo umount /dev/sdg1*  worked a charm. I can now load gparted and format my sdg USB drive  *obviously, check first which disk you want to unmount. Gparted is your frie
<vubuntor495> sudo apt-get install udisks libgdu0 gnome-disk-utility policykit-desktop-privileges --reinstall
<vubuntor480> CHao
<vubuntor480> Cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor480> minh vua cai dat ubuntu 12
<vubuntor480> nhung chua biet dung the nao ma cung khong tim thay terminal o cho nao
<vubuntor480> giup minh voi
<vubuntor480> cai ban wubi gi do
<vubuntor430> ai cho em hỏi sao em cài xing ubuntu không vào đc internet thế ???
<vubuntor711> ai cho em hỏi với hiện h em đang bị lỗi cái scoure.list update nó toàn báo thế này
<vubuntor711> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048293/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-19
<vubuntor792> chào mọi người
<vubuntor792> mình đang dùng ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor792> card nvidia 520m
<vubuntor792> tình hình là màn hình khởi động chữ ubuntu rắt to và xấu
<vubuntor792> làm thế nào để khắc phục được lỗi này
<C4NoC> MeiMei: hi e
<C4NoC> vubuntor792: cài driver nvidia vào
<vubuntor792> daj
<vubuntor792> e cài rồi mà a
<vubuntor792> độ phân giải thì bình thường
<vubuntor792> chỉ có chữ ubuntu lúc khởi động và tát máy
<vubuntor792> e nhìn như độ phân giải 800x600
<C4NoC> vubuntor792: thế thì kệ nó
<vubuntor663> xin hỏi lỗi màn hình khởi động có ai khăc phục được chưa ạ
<vietnq> alo
<vietnq> co ai con online trong room khong vay?
<C4NoC> ko
<n0bawk> ko có, toàn machine ko à
<vietnq> test thu thoi
<vietnq> di ngu tiep di hehe
<vietnq> thanks
<vubuntor932> huong dan minh cach cai theme cho gnome sell
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chịu
<C4NoC> lên gnome-org kím xem
<vubuntor000> cho e hỏi cái
<vubuntor000> có ai việt nam không ?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-20
<vubuntor242> hi
<vubuntor046> trong ubuntu có phần mềm nào convert .doc to .pdf ko, thanks
<n0bawk> openoffice, libreoffice
<vubuntor046> hì
<vubuntor046> khi mình open = libreoffice, định dạng trang hơi bị thay đổi
<n0bawk> vubuntor046: đúng rồi
<vubuntor046> xấu
<n0bawk> nếu bạn ko biết làm thì trên libreoffice và trên word trông nó không giống nhau đâu
<vubuntor046> hay có soft nào là máy in ảo in ra pdf ko
<n0bawk> thậm chí là sai cả đi cơ
<n0bawk> vubuntor046: nhưng khi in ra bạn sẽ thấy
<n0bawk> vubuntor046: trông thì xấu nhưng in ra thì đẹp
<n0bawk> hé hé
<n0bawk> thậm chí in ra pdf bạn cũng thấy nó khác rồi nhá
<vubuntor046> bạn có biết phần mềm nào có chức năng như máy in nhưng export ra pdf ko, trang web violet mình down tài liệu cho phép mình in ra
<n0bawk> nó có sẵn rồi
<n0bawk> ấn nút print
<n0bawk> rồi thay vì chọn máy in
<n0bawk> sẽ có phần cho bạn chọn print to file
<n0bawk> print to file thế là xong
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<vubuntor046> ko, mình in trên trình duyệt firefox chứ ko trên libreoffice
<n0bawk> trên trình duyệt cũng thế
<vubuntor046> mình in thử rồi, nó báo no printer
<n0bawk> có cái print to file đó
<n0bawk> vào chỗ print
<n0bawk> như của mình nó có sẵn print to file
<n0bawk> ko thì bạn add 1 cái visual printer vào
<n0bawk> s/visual/virtual/
<vubuntor046> nảy giờ mình hỏi bạn cái virtual printer đó, add như nào vậy
<n0bawk> cài cái cups vào
<n0bawk> chạy cái cups
<n0bawk> rồi vào phần printer mà cấu hình thôi
<n0bawk> vubuntor046: như của mình ko làm gì
<n0bawk> vubuntor046: nó cũng có sẵn print to file trong firefox
<vubuntor046> cups mình cài rồi, còn cấu hình như nào thì mình chịu
<vubuntor620> mình cài được cups-pdf rồi, nhưng file khi in ra sẽ xuất ở đâu vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor620: print to file nó cho bạn chọn tên file đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor620: mặc định là mozilla.pdf trong thư mục home
<vubuntor620> mình cài cups-pdf, cups nó bảo có sẵn rồi, nó ko cho chọn tên :D, mình in được và tìm được rồi, thanks
<vubuntor620> pdf có phụ thuộc vào font hệ thống ko bạn
<vubuntor620> hay nhÆ° picture
<vubuntor620> cám ơn bạn n0bawk nhiều,...
<n0bawk> có
<vubuntor368> tạo kết nối internet sử dụng cap trong Ubuntu 9
<C4NoC> giờ còn 9 gì nữa?
<vubuntor368> cài song song: XP (trước), Ubuntu (sau). XP thì kết nối internet bình thường, trong Ubuntu không kết nối được
<vubuntor368> mình có đĩa 9, cài xong tính up lên 10, xảy ra tình trạng trên
<vubuntor368> mình mới làm quen với Ubuntu
<C4NoC> lspci
<C4NoC> xem có hiện card mạng ko?
<C4NoC> sudo ifconfig
<C4NoC> sudo ifconfig -a
<vubuntor368> ipconfig hay ifconfig, để thử
<vubuntor368> các bạn gửi hỗ trợ địa chỉ mail của mình, nguyenthanhthaontt@yahoo.com
<C4NoC> lên đây đi
<C4NoC> gõ y chang thế kia đi
<lostfile> hihi, hóng xem có phải tình trạng mình mới resolved hồi sáng hong ^^
<C4NoC> :3
 * C4NoC lặn 
<C4NoC> nhường lostfile
<lostfile> sáng mở mắt dậy bị cái lỗi connect thành công, có IP luôn mà ping GW or LAN hem dc ^^
<lostfile> thôi, đôi khi rãnh 8 đc chứ lỡ bận thì chịu @@
<n0bawk> chưa kịp trả lời đã tèo
<lostfile> hi, chắc boot qua U để gõ lênh C4NoC nói ^^
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chắc thế
<C4NoC> quên nói tắt luôn cái power gì đấy của windoof
<lostfile> uh, /me thì hong phải lỗi power, cái đó xử bằng rfkill được. Cái lỗi mới là chuẩn N nó gặp vấn đề
<C4NoC> lostfile: cái kia mạng dây
<C4NoC> windoof nó disable cái card mạng đi thôi
 * n0bawk chưa thấy chuẩn N có vấn đề gì lolz
<C4NoC> ợ, n0bawk lại chửi bậy
<C4NoC> :3
<lostfile> cái network controler nó gặp vấn đề khi start channel N
 * lostfile dùng card wifi intel :D
<vubuntor425> cac ban co the giup toi van de nay duoc khong?
<vubuntor425> hom qua toi lo tay format partion cai ubuntu
<vubuntor425> hom nay mo lai may de chay win 7 thi bi loi grub rescue
<vubuntor425> hien tai toi dang chay live CD
<Tux|Windoof> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<supybot_zombie`> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor425> khong duoc ban ah
<vubuntor425> phan vung cai` ubuntu da bi. xoa'
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor425: thế thì đưa đĩa Windows vào fix boot
<vubuntor012> hghghghghghghg
<Tux|Windoof> ghghghghghghhghghghhgg
<CoconutCrab> codai à?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-21
<vubuntor546> hi
<vubuntor546> mình cài ubuntu song2 win 7
<vubuntor546> nhÆ°ng win7 bi loi
<vubuntor546> roi ghost lại
<vubuntor546> nhưng khi ghost lại k thấy lựa chọn hệ điều hành nữa
<vubuntor546> các bạn chỉ cách khắc phục với
<vubuntor546> thanks
<Tux|Windoof> !fix grub2 | vubuntor546
<ubot2> vubuntor546: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<supybot_zombie`> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor719> Tux|Windoof: lão đi viết wiki đi
<vubuntor719> out mệt roài
<vubuntor411> Sau một thời gian chơi với ubuntu trên wubi, mình thấy đã đủ lông đủ cánh cài // với windows, các bạn cho hỏi giữa ubuntu và linux mint thì cái nào yêu cầu cấu hính ít hơn, thanks
<n0bawk> cũng same same nhau thôi
<n0bawk> linux mint cũng có bản dùng core là ubuntu mà
<n0bawk> vubuntor411: nó phụ thuộc vào bạn dùng những gì
<vubuntor411> máy mình ram 1g, card màn hình intel g31 ~368mb, cpu intel dualcore 2 nhân, cài ubuntu ko biết có nhanh ko, vì chỉ cài = wubi thôi, theo bạn mình nên dùng swap mấy gb
<n0bawk> swap 1.5 hoặc 2G
<n0bawk> để dùng hibernate
<vubuntor102> Xin cho hoi, lam the nao de dat hostname, ip hang loat cho cac may Ubuntu nho vao dia chi MAC, (voi windows thi su dung DRBL-Winroll)
<C4NoC> dhcpd
<vubuntor102> Doi voi windown thi minh su dung DRBL-Winroll, no dua vaodia chi MAC cua tung may ma dat hostname, ip
<C4NoC> google dhcpd
<vubuntor102> Nhung doi voi ubuntu minh van chua tim duoc cach giai quyet
<vubuntor102> C4NOC oi cho hoi
<MeiMei> bao ng hong gọi lại gọi c4 của me :D
<C4NoC>  :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor102: google cái kia đi
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor102> Minh dang xem
 * C4NoC tát n0bawk 
<C4NoC> n0bawk: ko giúp, thò mỏ lên làm cái jề
<vubuntor102> <C4NOC> oi, minh muon dat IP tinh cho ca phong may tu dong thong qua MAC
<vubuntor102> Khong phai su dung ip do DHCP cap.
<vubuntor269> cac anh chi giup em cai adobe flash player cho Ubuntu 12.04 voi!
<vubuntor269> Em cai thu nhung trong More Info ghi: ... limited to: Firefox, Chromium... Lam sao de sua loi nay a?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> cài cái gì
<C4NoC> vubuntor102: cần gì phải sửa?
<vubuntor269> Adobe Flash Player Plugin
<C4NoC> thế là dc roài
<vubuntor269> nhung em vao web van ko chay dc flash?
<C4NoC> tắt đi bật lại
<vubuntor269> da thu nhung van khong dc?
<C4NoC> thế cài  lại
<C4NoC> about:plugins
<n0bawk> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<supybot_zombie`> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> gõ vào, fx hay chrom
<C4NoC> xem có flash chưa
<vubuntor269> tks rat nhiu
<vubuntor269> de em thu!
<vubuntor102> Moi nguoi co ai su dung DRBL-Winroll chua vay?
<C4NoC> chÆ°a
<C4NoC> hem xài hàng M$
<vubuntor102> minh can 1 ung dung tuong tu nhu vay tren Ubuntu ma tim mai k duoc
<C4NoC> dhcpd ko xài được à
<vubuntor102> dhcp minh thu hoi roi, ho khong chiu
<vubuntor102> Tuc la minh co 1 phong may gom 40 may
<vubuntor102> Dang chuan bi Ghost lai bang CloneZilla SE
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor102> Minh KHONG muon sao khi Ghost phai di tung may dat hostname, ip,...
<C4NoC> thì dhcpd làm được chứ sao
<vubuntor102> ip phai la tinh chu khong phai nho DHCP cap
<C4NoC> wut?
<C4NoC> lại còn thế nữa
<C4NoC> set cứng à
<C4NoC> thì có sao
<C4NoC> dhpc cấp ip theo MAC
<C4NoC> chứ có phải cấp lung tung đâu mà xoắn
<vubuntor102> Nhung no k theo y cua minh duoc
<vubuntor102> Phong may cua truong, no qui dinh may san het roi
<C4NoC> muốn gì cũng dc hết
<vubuntor102> VD: P33M01, P33M02
<C4NoC> http://www.diablotin.com/librairie/networking/tcpip/ch09_05.htm
<supybot_zombie`> Title: [Chapter 9] 9.5 DHCP (at www.diablotin.com)
<n0bawk> thích quản lý nhiều máy cùng 1 cấu hình thì dùng pupet đi
<n0bawk> ko nhớ nó có cho set ip này nọ ko :3
<n0bawk> chắc dùng dhcpd với network manager có thể set hostname đc
<n0bawk> lần trước bị 1 lần vì cái vụ hostname mà gui bị lỗi :3
<vubuntor102> Neu dung DHCP, phai can 1 may lam server
<C4NoC> ợ
<C4NoC> puppet à
<C4NoC> hardcore thế D:
<vubuntor102> dung DHCP phu thuoc vao may lam server
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thì sao
<vubuntor102> server hong thi cac may khac lam sao?
<C4NoC> móm
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> chứ sao nữa
<C4NoC> hehe
<vubuntor716> chao các bạn
<vubuntor716> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor716> làm sao để quota on khi mỗi lần khởi động máy vậy
<vubuntor716> mình bật quotaon lên
<vubuntor716> nhưng reboot lại là lại bi off ah
<C4NoC> quota làm gì?
<vubuntor716> mình tạo quota cho user
<vubuntor716> giới hạn sử dụng cho nó
<vubuntor716> bao nhiêu dung lượng ấy
<n0bawk> chạy cái daemon
<n0bawk> rồi mỗi lần khởi động nó tự set disk quota mà
<n0bawk> vubuntor716: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-disk-quotas-in-ubuntu.html
<supybot_zombie`> Title: How to setup Disk Quotas in Ubuntu | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor716: làm thế này thôi hả?
<vubuntor188> em van ko the chay cac flash tren cac web anh (chi) oi. Giup em voi!
<Mandalord> flash trên trang nào
<vubuntor188> hellochao.vn
<vubuntor188> em mo cac audio khong chay dc
<Mandalord> audio flash như là mp3.zing.vn á
<vubuntor188> duyet web toan hien bang hoi save or open?
<vubuntor188> tren mp3zing thi flash chay dc
<Mandalord> hay là mở các file audio bình thường không dc
<vubuntor188> con tren hellochao.vn ko dc
<Mandalord> trên hellochao.vn có phải là ấn vào mấy cái nút bên cạnh từ ko nhỉ?
<vubuntor188> da may cai nut hinh chiec loa
<Mandalord> browser gì vậy
<Mandalord> như anh dùng opera vẫn ấn dc bt
<vubuntor188> ah anh oi
<vubuntor188> em vua thay thi
<vubuntor188> tren firefox ko dc
<vubuntor188> con tren chrome lai dc
<vubuntor188> ko hiu van de la sao?
<Mandalord> chắc firefox không cho chạy javascript
<Mandalord> thử bật nó lên xem
<vubuntor188> ah
<vubuntor188> dc roi anh oi
<vubuntor188> cam on anh
<Mandalord> bật javascript lên là dc hả?
<vubuntor188> da ko
<vubuntor188> tai 1 so plugins tren firefox bi disable
<vubuntor188> len no ko len
<vubuntor188> co vay thui ma em ko pit
<Mandalord> :D
<vubuntor188> hi
<vubuntor188> em moi doi tu windows sang xai Ubuntu
<vubuntor188> nen ko ranh
<Mandalord> ;-) firefox thì ở đâu chả giống nhau
<vubuntor188> da ko
<vubuntor188> tai do cai pm tren ubuntu
<vubuntor188> khac nhiu so voi windows
<vubuntor188> nen em chua wen
<Mandalord> oh
<vubuntor188> ah anh oi cho em hoi luon!
<vubuntor188> o Ubuntu co cai dat la truoc khi xoa 1 file gi thi hoi lai ko?
<vubuntor188> anh chi cho em voi!
<vubuntor188> tai em bam delete la no xoa luon
<Mandalord> ko rõ ubuntu có ko chứ mình xài lubuntu mà:D
<vubuntor188> vay ah?
<vubuntor188> hi
<Mandalord> thế này nhé
<Mandalord> bật cái trình quản lý file lên
<Mandalord> thường thì có menu Edit > Preference đấy
<Mandalord> vào đấy xem xem có chỗ nào đại loại "Confirm before deleting files"
<vubuntor188> da
<vubuntor188> de em thu
<vubuntor188> cam on anh nhiu
<vubuntor188> pp anh
<vubuntor188> hy vong se gap lai anh!
<vubuntor188> hihi
<vubuntor907> chào
<vubuntor907> máy cài XP và Ubuntu, XP kết nối net bình thường, Ubuntu không nhận card mạng
<C4NoC> vubuntor907: card mạng gì?
<zombifier> Bạn xài card mạng gì?
<vubuntor907> Realtek
<vubuntor907> khi dùng lệnh ifconfig thì báo "no device"
<C4NoC>  ờm
<C4NoC> vubuntor907: thế thử đang xài XP, bấm reset luôn đi
<C4NoC> đừng có shutdown
<C4NoC> reset rồi qua ubuntu xài
<C4NoC> xem nó có lên ko
<vubuntor907> không có được
<C4NoC> đang xài XP, bấm nút reset luôn
<C4NoC> reset trên máy á, chứ ko phải trong win
<MeiMei> :(
<vubuntor266> Ubuntu không nhận card mạng
<vubuntor266> trợ giúp nhé các bạn
<zombifier> nếu ở đây không có ai thì bạn lên diễn đàn hỏi
<lostfile> vubuntor266: card mạng dây hay wifi bạn?
<MeiMei> ôi
<MeiMei> điện :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor266: bảo nãy giờ hok làm thử
<C4NoC> hỏi jề
<C4NoC> vào XP, rút điện ra
<C4NoC> rồi vào U
<C4NoC> coi có ko
<vubuntor266> cũng không có được
<C4NoC> thá»­ chÆ°a?
<vubuntor851> cac anh chi
<vubuntor851> cho em hoi sao may tinh em card onboard ma ubuntu van bao trong phan display la unknows?
<C4NoC> là cái display
<C4NoC> ko phải cái vga
<C4NoC> display là cái màn hình á
<vubuntor872> a
<vubuntor872> em nham
<vubuntor872> graphics
<vubuntor872> cho driver
<vubuntor872> ghi unknows
<n0bawk> unknown ko sao cả
<n0bawk> chạy ngon là đc rồi
<vubuntor872> ram1gb
<vubuntor872> chay dk hok anh
<vubuntor872> :|
<vubuntor701> ram 1gb du chay ko mn
<n0bawk> chạy lubuntu, hay xubuntu phe phé
<vubuntor701> may dong bang o C, cai ubuntu o E nhung ko luu duoc du lieu :|
<vubuntor701> vd: tai 1 tap tin ve may roi khoi dong lai thi no mat tiu
<vubuntor701> ai biet giup em vs
<vubuntor711> mọi người ơi cho mình hỏi làm thế nào để đưa một link vào launcher?
<vubuntor711> ví dụ mình đang dùng eclipse portable
<vubuntor711> mình muốn đưa nó ra launcher cho dễ dùng
<vubuntor711> có ai giúp mình với
<Mandalord> có lệnh ln đấy
<Mandalord> để tạo 1 link cho 1 file bất kỳ
<vubuntor711> uh để mình thử xem
<Mandalord> ln -s <đường dẫn file đích> <thư mục của launcher>
<Mandalord> thêm nữa này https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAddaLauncher
<supybot_zombie`> Title: HowToAddaLauncher - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Mandalord> supybot_zombie: a bot?
<vubuntor711> bạn ơi cái thư mục của launcher ở đâu vậy
<vubuntor711> mình tìm không thấy
<Mandalord> thấy khó thì dùng cái link đi
<Mandalord> cái link đó có chỉ cả easy way và hard way đấy
<vubuntor711> uhm
<vubuntor711> thank bạn
<vubuntor236> ram 1gb intel e7400 có chạy nổi ubuntu 12 ko các bác
<favadi> được
<vubuntor236> sao chạy thấy nó lag lag
<C4NoC> cài lubuntu hay xubuntu á
<vubuntor236> oh
<Mandalord> lubuntu đi, như mình này
<vubuntor236> ah
<Mandalord> ko thì unity 2d
<vubuntor236> còn cái nữa
<vubuntor236> máy mình đóng băng ổ C, cài ubuntu ổ E
<vubuntor236> mà sao ko lưu được dữ liệu
<vubuntor236> :|
<vubuntor236> mỗi lần khởi động lại máy là mất hết ah
<Mandalord> lưu lên E hay lên C?
<vubuntor236> thì lúc cài, là cài vào ổ E
<vubuntor236> còn ổ C là window đóng băng rồi
<vubuntor236> mà vẫn ko lưu được dữ liệu
<vubuntor236> cứ khởi động lại máy là mất
<Mandalord> thì biết rồi, đang hỏi là muốn lưu dữ liệu lên ổ E hay lưu lên ổ C
<vubuntor236> ổ E
<vubuntor236> :|
<Mandalord> :|
<vubuntor236> chỉnh hình nền
<vubuntor236> chỉnh xong tắt máy bật lại nó cũng mất tiu
<vubuntor236> :|
<vubuntor236> vậy là nó bị sao ta
<Mandalord> quái nhỉ
<vubuntor236> mà lúc mình cài ubuntu
<vubuntor236> cài vào ổ E
<vubuntor236> thì dữ liệu mình lưu vào nó cũng vào ổ E trong chớ
<vubuntor236> :|
<Mandalord> bất luận là tạo file, lưu file vào thư mục hay chỉnh cấu hình cũng đều bị thế à
<vubuntor236> chính xác
<vubuntor236> chỉ có update là được
<vubuntor236> :))
<vubuntor236> chắc nó update vào thư mục ubuntu trên ổ E
<vubuntor236> mandalord: please giúp với :D
<Mandalord> ac lại còn chỉ có update là dc
<vubuntor236> thì update thì nó cập nhật vào thư mục trong ổ E nên ko bị sao
<vubuntor236> mình đang phân vân ko biết là dữ liệu trong ubutu thì nó lưu ở đâu
<Mandalord> nó lưu vào /home
<vubuntor236> lưu trong thư mục ubuntu hay là ở đâu ak
<Mandalord> nói chung là nếu chỉ cài 1 phần vùng thì mọi thứ đều ở chung 1 chỗ cả
<vubuntor236> uh
<vubuntor236> vậy là cài trong ổ E
<vubuntor236> thì mọi thứ đều nằm trong ổ E hết hả
<Mandalord> chạy cái này xem "sudo fdisk -l" rồi paste lên paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor236> để tháo đóng băng thử coi sao
<vubuntor236> _ _''
<Mandalord> mà đối với linux thì làm gì có ổ E:|
<vubuntor054> Mình biên dịch audacious 3.2.3 từ file nguồn ko lỗi gì nhưng chạy bài hát là lỗi "No decoder found for file:<đường dẫn đến file>"
<vubuntor054> Các bạn biết cách nào gỡ bỏ hoàn toàn nó đi ko?
<Mandalord> dpkg --get-selections | grep audacious
<Mandalord> tìm được tên gói cài đặt rồi thì cứ thế sudo apt-get remove
<vubuntor054> đơn giản vậy thôi à
<Mandalord> cứ thử đi thì biết
<vubuntor054> ko đc bạn ơi
<Mandalord> sao ko dc, dpkg --get-selections | grep audacious thì kết quả là gì
<vubuntor054> nó ra "audacious					deinstall "
<vubuntor054> sau khi remove
<vubuntor054> thì nó ko hiện gì
<vubuntor054> nhưng menu vẫn còn nguyên
<vubuntor054> bật vẫn chạy
<Mandalord> hình như là gỡ bỏ dc rồi mà, dù sao thì cứ thử sudo apt-get remove audacious
<vubuntor054> vẫn lỗi
<vubuntor054> mình dùng lệnh ấy rồi nhưng ko gỡ đc @@
<vubuntor054> chắc do mình biên dịch từ file nguồn
<vubuntor054> @@
<vubuntor054> giờ chạy "sudo apt-get remove audacious"
<vubuntor054> thì nó báo chưa cài
<vubuntor054> nhưng gõ "audacious" thì nó vẫn chạy bình thường >_<
<Mandalord> còn giữ lại file nguồn ko
<vubuntor054> mình tải trên trang chủ mà
<Mandalord> biên dịch thì phải có file nguồn chứ
<vubuntor054> link đây http://audacious-media-player.org/download
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Audacious - An Advanced Audio Player (at audacious-media-player.org)
<vubuntor054> uk
<vubuntor054> bản 3.2.3 đấy
<Mandalord> thử chạy lệnh make uninstall xem
<vubuntor054> nó ra
<vubuntor054> Makefile:5: buildsys.mk: No such file or directory
<vubuntor054> make: *** No rule to make target `buildsys.mk'.  Stop.
<Mandalord> chạy "make uninstall" giống hệt như khi biện dịch nó aays
<vubuntor054> uhm, đợi mình chạy
<Mandalord> tức là ./configure
<Mandalord> make uninstall
<vubuntor054> uhm
<vubuntor054> nó chạy bình thường, ko lỗi
<Mandalord> make uninstall dc chÆ°a
<vubuntor054> nhưng ko đc @@
<vubuntor054> khi gõ audacious nó ra
<vubuntor054> WARNING: Audacious seems to be already running but is not responding.
<Mandalord> make uninstall vẫn ra Makefile:5: buildsys.mk: No such file or directory
<Mandalord> ?
<vubuntor054> ko
<vubuntor054> make uninstall thì ko lỗi
<vubuntor054> nhưng vẫn chưa gỡ hết
<Mandalord> còn cái gì? trong file INSTALL cũng có nói là sẽ ko gỡ hết dc
<vubuntor054> khổ nỗi là menu vẫn còn
<vubuntor054> chạy thì ko hiển thị nhưng terminal báo lỗi
<vubuntor054> WARNING: Audacious seems to be already running but is not responding.
<vubuntor054> FATAL: No output plugin found.
<Mandalord> à cái này thì dễ thôi
<Mandalord> nói chung là một số thành phần vẫn còn sót lại
<Mandalord> mình chỉ gỡ cái icon khỏi menu thôi còn mấy cái kia đành chịu vậy chứ có biết nó ở đâu đâu
<vubuntor054> hix
<vubuntor054> nhưng mình định cài lại audacious = ubuntu software center
<Mandalord> thì cứ cài lại chứ chắc ko sao đâu
<vubuntor054> nếu vẫn còn thì ko cài đc bản cũ trong đấy
<vubuntor054> mình cài thử rồi
<vubuntor054> ko chạy đâu
<Mandalord> O.O
<Mandalord> chứ giờ muốn biết cái gì được để vào đâu thì chắc phải đọc mã nguồn quá:-/
<vubuntor054> He he
<vubuntor054> ok rồi
<Mandalord> ? giờ lại cài dc rồi à?
<vubuntor054> Mình uninstall mã nguồn lần nữa thế là hết sạch
<vubuntor054> :D
<Mandalord> O.O đời lắm điều kỳ là
<vubuntor054> cài lại đc rồi ^^
<vubuntor054> cám ơn bạn nhiều
<vubuntor054> mỗi tội trong ubuntu software center là bản cũ nhưng có vẫn hơn ko :D
<Mandalord> cài bằng repo ấy: sudo apt-get install audacious
<Mandalord> cài bằng repo hoặc soft centre thì ổn định hơn vì đã dc test cả rồi
<vubuntor054> muốn dùng bản mới nên mới đi comple @@
<Mandalord> thôi đừng nên compile gì cả, tại thấy đa số người cứ compile là hỏng hết:|
<vubuntor054> uk, coi như thêm bài học kinh nghiệm
<n0bawk> tự compile thì hỏi vào đây kêu la :))
 * n0bawk compile phè phè, chả thấy hỏng gì
<Mandalord> n0bawk: kinh quá vậy, hồi nào giờ mình compile được mỗi cái sopcast, còn lại là hỏng T_T
 * CoconutCrab compile hello world suốt
<Mandalord> hello world =))
 * n0bawk chỉ toàn compile hell world
<favadi> sopcast có mỗi file sp-auth về nhét vào chạy luôn
<favadi> làm gì có source mà compile
<Mandalord> thế mà có hồi mình kiếm đâu ra cái sources compile rồi chạy đó, hồi đó còn cài ubuntu qua wubi:D
<favadi> chắc bạn Mandalord có người nhà làm bên sopcast
<n2i> LOL
<Mandalord> coi này: http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/ là cái GUI
<supybot_zombie`> Title: sopcast-player - SopCast Player is designed to be an easy to use Linux GUI front-end for the p2p streaming technology developed by SopCast - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<favadi> cái này là cái front end thôi
<favadi> còn sopcast là nguồn đóng mà
<Mandalord> uh, vẫn phải cài sp-auth nhưng mà compile cái này:D
<vubuntor267> cho em hỏi làm thế nào để gõ tiểng việt có dấu giong nhu dung unikey trong window
<n2i> ủa, thế cậu đang xài cái gì để gõ tiếng Việt đó?
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor267: như trong unikey nghĩa là thế nào?
<Tux|Windoof> không có preedit
<Tux|Windoof> vậy thì cố gắng (nếu đủ trình độ)
<Tux|Windoof> xài x-unikey hoặc xvnkb :)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-22
<vubuntor171> hi các bạn
<vubuntor171> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor171> sao mình share máy in trên Ubuntu12.04 rồi
<vubuntor171> nhưng từ máy khác lại không nhìn thấy máy in vậy
<vubuntor171> giúp mình với
<vubuntor171> đang cần gấp lắm
<Mandalord> Æ¡i
<vubuntor171> sao mình share máy in trên Ubuntu12.04 rồi
<vubuntor171> nhưng từ máy khác lại không nhìn thấy máy in vậy
<Mandalord> máy kia, là máy windows hả?
<vubuntor321> cho xin link tải Ubuntu 10.04
<Mandalord> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<Cooly> vubuntor321: tải ở đây nhanh hơn nè http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu-releases/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Ubuntu Releases /ubuntu-releases/ (at mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net)
<vubuntor261> cho em hỏi,khi khởi động linux làm sao khởi động vào giao diện dòng lệnh,không vào giao diện đồ họa
<C4NoC>  đổi runlevel
<vubuntor261> nhờ bạn chỉ rõ hơn với
<vubuntor261> mình mới mò
<vubuntor261> chưa rõ lắm
<n0bawk> stop gdm
<n0bawk> gỡ cái gdm ra :3
<Cooly> chỉnh trong /etc/inittab
<vubuntor738> mình quên pass của con ubuntu server 10.4
<vubuntor738> có ai giúp đỡ e với
<Cooly> chúc mừng
<vubuntor738> get password acess ubuntu server 10.4
 * C4NoC tát Cooly 
<vubuntor913> chào
<vubuntor913> tôi có cài đặt Ubuntu như link: http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/huong-dan-cai-dat-ubuntu-10-04-tu-hdd-khong-can-o-cd-hay-usb-thanh-cong-100-a-667151.html
<vubuntor913> khi khởi động lại máy thì máy vào thẳng windows chứ không có menu boot nào hết
<vubuntor913> trước khi cài, máy của tôi đã join domain
<vubuntor913> có ai giúp tôi với
<n2i> bạn chắc chắn là đã cài thành công?
<n2i> bạn cài phiên bản Ubuntu nào?
<vubuntor913> tôi cài Ubuntu 10.04, cài theo hướng dẫn của trang web đó
<n2i> bạn post lại link hộ được không? lỡ clear mất rồi :3
<vubuntor913> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/huong-dan-cai-dat-ubuntu-10-04-tu-hdd-khong-can-o-cd-hay-usb-thanh-cong-100-a-667151.html
<n0bawk> vubuntor913: chưa vào ubuntu thì cài lại
<n2i> vubuntor913: xin lỗi bạn mình hơi ... nhưng xin bạn đừng để bụng :4
<n2i> :3
<n2i> mk, vn-zoom :3
<n2i> cái trên là hướng dẫn cài ubuntu bằng wubi mà :3
 * Cooly mình để bụng 
<n2i> còn việc nó vào thẳng Ubuntu thì có lẽ là quá trình cài đặt không đúng, hoặc là gặp vấn đề gì đó
<n2i> Cooly: oh, cho xin lỗi! :)
<vubuntor913> vậy ngoài ra, có hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.04 trong windows bằng file iso không vậy?
<n2i> đó có thể coi là hướng dẫn đầy đủ rồi đó bạn. nhưng cái tut kia nên đặt tên lại, để tránh hiểu nhầm :3
<n2i> vubuntor913: mục đích bạn cài Ubuntu để làm gì/
<n2i> vì cách trên thì sẽ gặp nhiều hạn chế trong quá trình sử dụng Ubuntu
<n2i> bất kể là 10.04 hay các phiên bản khác (sau này, trước đó thì mình không rõ) đều có thể cài đặt trong Windows bằng Wubi (cái file exe đấy) theo cách đó.
<vubuntor913> cài và sử dụng đến tháng 8 là chuyển hẳn sử dụng Ubuntu không dùng nào khác
<n2i> vậy bạn tìm hiểu cách cài dualboot (song song) (với Windows) trước xem. sẽ hay hơn, và có thể sử dụng lâu dài. nhỡ sau này đập Windows đi thì cũng chẳng hề hấn gì đến Ubuntu cả.
<GeekComp> irssi tren window lom? qua'
<n2i> GeekComp: sao phán lởm thế? :)
<GeekComp> me.
<GeekComp> eo' the nhin duoc utf-8
<GeekComp> n2i: =)) lai con vo #vietlug nua a =))
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-23
<vubuntor136> chào mọi người
<vubuntor136> e muốn boot 4 hdh ubuntu+7+8+mac cùng 1 lúc phải làm sao vậy
<DriedCrab> mua 4 cái máy
<vubuntor136> =,= e cài 4 cái trên 4 phân vùng 1 máy rồi
<vubuntor139> chào các bạn
<vubuntor139> cho mình hỏi Join Ubuntu vào Domain windows 2003 thế nào vậy
<vubuntor139> làm ơn giúp mình
<GeekComp> khu` khu` khec. khec.
<vubuntor673> Xin chào mọi người, làm ơn cho mình hỏi về việc cài đặt linux trực tiếp trên hệ thống xp sp3. Mình đã thử cài đặt từ file iso thông qua tạo ổ đĩa ảo trong xp nhưng không được
<GeekComp> vubuntor673: ?
<GeekComp> chưa hiểu lắm
<GeekComp> cài bằng wubi hả
<vubuntor673> Cài bằng Wubi không được
<GeekComp> vubuntor673: thử check lại md5 của file iso xem
<GeekComp> xem có đúng không
<vubuntor673> check rồi, chuẩn mà
<GeekComp> khuyên bạn nên cài trực tiếp vô HDD
<GeekComp> vì wubi bọn mình không ai sử dụng cả nên rất khó nói
<GeekComp> nó thường gây nhiều lỗi lúc cài hơn
<vubuntor673> vậy cài trực tiếp vào HDD như thế nào, có nhất thiết phải burn đĩa để cài không?
<GeekComp> bạn đọc hướng dẫn cho người mới bắt đầu nha
<GeekComp> !begin
<ubot2> Factoid 'begin' not found
<GeekComp> !beginner
<ubot2> Factoid 'beginner' not found
<GeekComp> @.@ lâu ko vào quên mẹ câu lệnh
<GeekComp> đợi mình chút
<GeekComp> sặc cái wiki đi đâu hết bà viết vậy @.@
<n0bawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor673> cảm ơn các bạn nhé
<vubuntor673> mình đọc tài liệu đây
<GeekComp> uhm
<GeekComp> n0bawk: wiki ẩn hết bài là sao a?
<vubuntor499> chào các bạn
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> !hi | vubuntor499
<ubot2> vubuntor499: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor499> hì
<vubuntor499> vậy là có người
<vubuntor499> tưởng mọi người ngủ hết rồi
<GeekComp> giờ này còn ngủ gì @.@
<vubuntor499> mình có 1 vầns đề muốn hỏi mọi người
<vubuntor499> đã phá từ chiều
<vubuntor499> cài mãi cái java mà ko tài nào cài nổi
<vubuntor499> bạn nào team vào máy mình cài giúp mình với được ko?
<GeekComp> @.@
<GeekComp> ý bạn là JRE đó hả
<vubuntor499> jdk bạn à
<vubuntor499> còn jre thì mình cài rồi
<GeekComp> JDK cũng thế tuốt
<vubuntor499> mình cũng biết vậy
<vubuntor499> nhưng nó gặp lỗi
<vubuntor499> mình đã restart máy, gỡ ra cài lại
<vubuntor499> ko được
<GeekComp> mở terminal gõ lệnh sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre là được
<vubuntor499> http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/hedieuhanh/linux/85870_Huong-dan-cai-dat-Oracle-Java-7-tren-Ubuntu-12-04.aspx
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Oracle Java 7 trên Ubuntu 12.04 | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<vubuntor499> Geek Æ¡i
<vubuntor499> mình làm theo link đó
<vubuntor499> :(
<vubuntor499> đến khổ
<GeekComp> đợi mình check chút
<vubuntor499> ừm
<Tux|Windoof> .g how to install jre7 ubuntu 12.04 ppa
<phenny_zombie> Tux|Windoof: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Install Oracle Java JDK 7 in Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) | Liberian Geek (at www.liberiangeek.net)
<vubuntor499> Geek ơi tình hình là vẫn trả lại cái lỗi như mình làm theo link trên
<GeekComp> lỗi ntn?
<vubuntor499> chờ mình tẹo nhé
<vubuntor499> http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/hedieuhanh/linux/85870_Huong-dan-cai-dat-Oracle-Java-7-tren-Ubuntu-12-04.aspx
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Oracle Java 7 trên Ubuntu 12.04 | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<vubuntor499> nhầm rồi :d
<vubuntor499> Geek có thể team vào máy mình được ko
 * GeekComp đang ở thư viện trường
<GeekComp> cấm cổng hết rồi
<vubuntor499> vậy à
<vubuntor499> Geek học trường nào thế
<vubuntor499> có yahoo hay skype ko
<GeekComp> FU @.@
<vubuntor499> cho tớ :d
<GeekComp> cứ lên đây mà hỏi
<GeekComp> chứ 1 mình mình không support nổi :)
<Tux|Windoof> yahoo hay skype
 * Tux|Windoof sợ cái bạn nhắm
<vubuntor499> là sao Tux
<vubuntor499> thấy bạn có vẻ là người tốt bụng nên mình xin
<vubuntor499> nếu ở HN hum nào ae đi cafe hay j đó gọi là giao lưu thôi
<Tux|Windoof> Rồi hơi tí là các bạn ới
<Tux|Windoof> sợ lắm
<Tux|Windoof> thậm chí cả irc đợt nọ
<Tux|Windoof> có bạn cứ hơi tí vô irc là ới mihf
<Tux|Windoof> bực mình, khó chịu lắm
<GeekComp> =))
<GeekComp> Tux|Windoof: <- nổi cmn tiếng
<GeekComp> chả bù cho mềnh
<GeekComp> vô danh tiểu tốt
<vubuntor619> moi nguoi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor619> minh da cai ca ubuntu 11.10 va 12.10
<vubuntor619> nhung bieu tuong nao tren thanh laucher
<vubuntor619> minh bam vao thi cung phai 2 3 giay sau no moi hien ra
<vubuntor619> vi du bam vao firefox thi phai doi 2 giay sau no moi hien ra
<vubuntor619> :|
<vubuntor619> ca 11.10 va 12.10 deu vay het
<vubuntor619> ban nao giup voi
<vubuntor167> ai biet khong
<vubuntor167> sao khi bam vao mot bieu tuong tren laucher thi khoang 2 3 giay sau no moi xuat hien
<vubuntor167> ban 11.10 va 12.04 deu vay
<vubuntor167> ?
<vubuntor571> Chào các bạn
<vubuntor571> có ai còn thức ko nhỉ?
<vubuntor571> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=20059
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Lỗi khi cài phần mềm trong ubuntu 12.04 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor571> ai trả lời giúp vấn đề này cái
<n0bawk> ko down đc
<n0bawk> nó báo thế kia đúng rồi :3
<vubuntor571> vậy xử lý thế nào bạn
<Mandalord> hình như eclipse có trong repo mà, cài tarball chi cho khổ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> tarball dễ hơn
<Tux|Ubuntu> >:)
<Tux|Ubuntu> với Eclipse
<n0bawk> cái kia là down oracle java mà?
<Mandalord> O.O forum mình toàn nhân vật khủng, ai cũng thấy compile là dễ hơn:D em nghĩ chắc là phải xóa cái file down về kia rồi cho download lại?
<vubuntor571> vì mình mới cài và làm quen với ubuntu nên
<vubuntor571> xin bạn nào hướng dẫn mình cài  cụ thể được ko
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mandalord: eclipse giải nén ra là chạy
<Tux|Ubuntu> compile lỗi gì lolz
<Mandalord> O.O hồi nào giờ em toàn thấy cứ đóng vào tarball là source, ít thấy có người chỉ nén thôi
<Mandalord> mà bạn này bị hỏng file jdk-73u-linux-x64.tar.gz nên mới ko cài dc
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mandalord: vậy thì thấy rồi đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> tarball vốn là file nén mà lol
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-24
<vubuntor533> mọi người ơi vui lòng cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor533> mình cài theme cho ubuntu tron cửa sổ terminal
<vubuntor533> đến khi nó bảo nhập password thì ko cách nào nhập được cả
<vubuntor533> mình dùng ban ubuntu 12.4
<vubuntor533> mọi người chỉ mình với
<vubuntor533> mọi người ơi vui lòng cho mình hỏi [09:38] <vubuntor533> mình cài theme cho ubuntu tron cửa sổ terminal [09:39] <vubuntor533> đến khi nó bảo nhập password thì ko cách nào nhập được cả [09:39] <vubuntor533> mình dùng ban ubuntu 12.4 [09:39] <vubuntor533> mọi người chỉ mình với
<vubuntor385> cho em hoi
<vubuntor385> Ubuntu thiet lap cac lua chon cua folder nhu ben Windows nhu the nao vay?
<vubuntor385> tuc la thiet lap cac che độ ẩn, read only...
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor385: muốn thư mục nó ẩn đi thì thêm cái  dấu . đằng trước là được
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn chuyện permission read, write, execute thì mời bạn nghiên cứu linux permission
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<vubuntor661> em dùng lệnh $sudo gedit /etc/hostname để sửa tên máy tính thì mỗi lần dùng terminal gõ lệnh $sudo thì lại hiện thông báo: sudo: unable to resolve host quang-pc (quang-pc là tên em chỉnh lại), câu lệnh vẫn thực hiện bình thường, cho em xin cách khắc phục
<Mandalord> vubuntor661: paste nội dung file /etc/hosts và /etc/hostname dc ko
<Mandalord> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor661> ?
<Mandalord> file hosts và hostname chắc là có khác nhau nên mới bị như vậy
<vubuntor661> ukm, được rồi, cám ơn nhé
<Mandalord> lol, mình còn chưa kịp làm gì
<vubuntor661> mình đổi trong file hosts thành tên giống file hostname ấy mà, ubuntu thú vị thật, mà bạn biết phần mềm burn disc nào trong ubuntu ko
<Mandalord> search here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Applications
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Applications - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor661> thôi, cảm ơn các bạn, mình off đây, tạm biệt
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-17
<vubuntor752> lệnh xoa tap tin -abc la gi ???
<vubuntor752> không ai giup đỡ
<vubuntor374> Chào các anh, em có câu hỏi như sau: em muốn cài http://vcftools.sourceforge.net/ trên máy em chạy ubuntu 13.04 32bit. Sau khi làm theo hướng dẫn của họ(cd vào thư mục, gõ make) thì ra log như sau http://pastebin.com/a720RFLE. Em xin hỏi là lỗi này sửa như thế nào, liệu có phải "upgrade" lên 64 bit để cài đc tool này không.
<C4NoC> search coi có trong repo ko
<C4NoC> hay cái deb nào
<C4NoC> down về cài cho lẹ
<vubuntor109> trên họ lam
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-18
<lewtds> Đợt trước các tay to bên Ubuntu-vn định làm cái trang QA thì phải. H hè rồi có bác nào muốn chiến k?
<_Tux_> lewtds: làm rồi đấy thôi
<_Tux_> khanhpt với chungbd một người dịch
<_Tux_> một người code thì phải
<_Tux_> chả biết móc được vào DB của phpBB chưa
<luffy_> hỏi ngu phát
<luffy_> làm sao in từ máy Windows (client) qua Ubuntu(Printer Server)
<lewtds> thử dùng chung kwin vs Mate
<lewtds> dị vật = )
<lewtds> cũng khá là trơn tru, các cửa sổ đều có ánh xanh neon như phê thuốc :3
<lewtds> các bác có cái wm nào hay k giới thiệu phát :3
<_Tux_> lewtds: thôi
<_Tux_> xài kernel
<_Tux_> với busybox thôi
<lewtds> = )
<_Tux_> wm làm chi
<lewtds> cũng irc, gõ tiếng Việt như ai
<lewtds> :3
 * _Tux_ đang dùng Windows
<_Tux_> =]]
<Stanley00> lewtds: thế nào gọi là một wm hay nhỉ?
<lewtds> cái nào mà làm các bác phải trầm trồ ý, hoặc cái nào bác thấy trơn tru, ít lỗi, không phải config nhiều.
<Stanley00> lewtds: vậy chắc là cái default theo distro rồi =))
<lewtds> = )
 * Stanley00 cài ubuntu xong, dùng luôn, chẳng phải config gì hết...
<lewtds> mấy hôm nay dùng gnome shell lỗi kinh
<lewtds> toàn đơ wm
<Stanley00> lewtds: tự cài gnome shell thêm vào à?
<lewtds> em đang chơi debian unstable, tự cài hết
<Stanley00> lewtds: vậy thì chịu, /me chỉ dùng có mỗi Ubuntu... chẳng biết cài cắm gì thêm :(
<_Tux_> lewtds: đó
<_Tux_> kernel + busybox
<_Tux_> làm bao lần mình phải trầm trồ
<_Tux_> chạy nhanh vl
<_Tux_> =))
<lewtds> pic or it didn't happen :-j
<_Tux_> lewtds: chưa thử bao giờ sao
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> initrd
<lewtds> có thử trên cái router cài openwrt oy = )
<_Tux_> thêm cục busybox
<Stanley00> lewtds: kernel + busybox cũng là ý hay đấy =))
<_Tux_> done
<_Tux_> copy mấy cái lib nếu cần nữa
<_Tux_> xong là ếu set root để vô nữa
<_Tux_> mà execute trực tiếp busybox luôn
<_Tux_> trong linuxrc
<_Tux_> :v
<_Tux_> lewtds: openwrt nó còn đèo bòng nhiều thứ lằm ;)
<lewtds> quyền cao hơn root lol
<_Tux_> lewtds: thì một cơ số các bạn bệnh bệnh
<_Tux_> vẫn làm thế
<_Tux_> rồi ssh vào
<Stanley00> lewtds: với mấy cái phải *tự cài* này, tốt nhất là kiếm mấy cái nhẹ nhẹ thôi, như xfce hay lxde gì đó mà dùng, hoặc thử luôn mấy cái như awsome, hay i3 hay gì gì đó cho nó tiện
<_Tux_> enter cái passphare key encryption cả cái HDD
<_Tux_> rồi nó mới boot
<_Tux_> =]]
<Stanley00> cài mấy cái *nặng* như gnome shell, unity thì mệt lắm
 * _Tux_ i5 8G RAM
<_Tux_> nhà có điều kiện
<_Tux_> cứ xài tẹt thôi
<_Tux_> =))
 * _Tux_ nhìn con server 16G RAM, Xeon và 8 con SSD chạy iptables =))
<Stanley00> lúc trước /me cũng rảnh rồi, thử cài Ubuntu từ bản command line, cài Unity éo được , thế là nghỉ chơi luôn =((
<Stanley00> _Tux_: iptable chạy cũng nặng lắm chớ bộ =))
<_Tux_> Stanley00: có ếu
<_Tux_> mình monitor thử rôi
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> lewtds: xài nhiều wm làm cái gì
<Stanley00> _Tux_: chắc công ty có kế hoạch tăng băng thông lên vài G, để con đó dự phòng cho tương lai đấy =))
<_Tux_> Stanley00: bèo
<_Tux_> 1 tập phim tải lên cho server phát
<_Tux_> đã ~200GB cmnr
<_Tux_> =))
<Stanley00> @@ ứ hiểu...
<_Tux_> uncompression video mờ
<_Tux_> cái card nó khỏi làm việc nhiều
<_Tux_> Stanley00: mà con đấy làm firewall thôi
<_Tux_> đại thể là ngăn chặn mấy bạn Windows có virus chạy lung tung từ mạng này sang mạng kia
<Stanley00> _Tux_: vậy là nó nhẹ lắm à? vậy mà hối đó nghe mấy thầy bảo nó nặng lắm...
 * Stanley00 vẫn còn ngây thơ chán...
<_Tux_> Stanley00: nói chung là không đến mức cần phải một con server to khỏe như thế
<Stanley00> _Tux_: OK :D
<_Tux_> má
<_Tux_> sếp dùng Windows Phone đọc mail của mình
<_Tux_> nó thành một đám kí tự hỗn loạn
<_Tux_> wtf
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-19
<vubuntor792> alo
<vubuntor792> bạn nào có thể có tài liệu giúp mình xài ubuntu ko
<vubuntor792> mình mới xài
<vubuntor792> hồi đó có xài bản 10.10
<vubuntor792> giờ quên hết rồi
<vubuntor792> ai có thể cho chút kn j đó ko
<_Tux_> đã từng xài
<_Tux_> thì giờ Ubutnu nó vẫn thế thôi
<_Tux_> có khác gì đâu
<vubuntor792> ko phải
<vubuntor792> lúc đó xài cũng chỉ lờ mờ
<vubuntor792> ai có tài liệu j hem
<vubuntor792> cho mình xin đọc sơ qua :D
<vubuntor792> Tux Æ¡i
<vubuntor792> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor792> mới vào Ubuntu ấy
<vubuntor792> thì mình phải làm những j ?
<vubuntor792> cài đặt cái j trước và sau
<heroandtn3> Hi mọi người, máy em gần đây có hiện tượng màn hình giật giật, nhòe nhòe kiểu mành mành ngang màn hình
<heroandtn3> Em không biết là do phần mềm hay phần cứng nữa. Nhưng em thử sang windows dùng 1 lúc thì không thấy bị.
<chungbd> heroandtn3, thử đổi máy xem sao bạn :P
<heroandtn3> đổi máy để làm gì ạ? em có mỗi 1 máy thôi
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: con màn hình nó lỗi
<_Tux_> vote thay ram
<_Tux_> :3
<heroandtn3> vấn đề là từ khi chuyển từ U sang fedora thì em thấy nó bị. hơn nữa bên windows em dùng thử thì ko thấy có hiện tượng này
<heroandtn3> nếu do màn hình thì thay màn hình là xong, đỡ phải lăn tăn, nhưng đây chẳng biết có phải do driver ko
<heroandtn3> có lẽ em chuyển sang dùng windows chơi game vài ngày vậy :3, xem có bị làm sao ko rồi tính tiếp
<_Tux_> good
* lewtds changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: aoeKênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<lewtds> hô, ở đây k lock topic à =)
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-20
<vubuntor018> alo
<_Tux_> blo
<vubuntor018> anh oi
<vubuntor018> em dang muon cai ubuntu
<vubuntor018> nhung ma khi boot tu usb de cai
<vubuntor018> chon Install ubuntu thi no chi hiện cái logo rồi không thay đổi gì nữa
<vubuntor018> phải làm thế nào ạ
<vubuntor018> máy e chạy ở uefi
<n0bawk> uefi?
<n0bawk> vubuntor018: chon. try ubuntu roi` install cung~ dc
<vubuntor018> em cài ubuntu ở chế độ uefi ấy
<vubuntor018> kể cả chon try ubuntu without installion nó cũng chỉ hiện logo với 5 cái chấm đỏ load được tầm 30s là đứng yên
<n0bawk> uefi chac' cha? quan trong.
<n0bawk> vubuntor018: the' xem lai. xem ban. down chuan? chua
<vubuntor018> chuẩn rồi ạ
<vubuntor018> em cài song song với win 8 nên phải cài ở chế độ uefi
<vubuntor018> e search google thì họ bảo bị lỗi HDD là sao a
<n0bawk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<n0bawk> tu. doc. di :))
<n0bawk> dung` ban? 64-bit va` ko co' secure boot thi` cai` binh` thuong` thoi
<vubuntor018> e dùng 64b mà, secureboot disable rùi
<vubuntor018> có khi nào bị lỗi HDD ko a
<vubuntor018> """cài ubuntu bằng usb đến lúc boot rồi nhấn vào chứ try ubuntu with out installation lúc đến màn hình màu tím có chữ ubuntu thì đứng yên ko chạy nữa. """
<n0bawk> vubuntor018: try ubuntu thì đã làm gì đến hdd đâu
<n0bawk> check lại disk
<n0bawk> ấn esc để chuyển sang chế độ console xem nó bị lõi gì thôi :P
<vubuntor018> dạ
<vubuntor358> a ơi, lỗi windows is hibernated refused to mount khi cài ubuntu sửa ntn ạ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor358: vào windows
<_Tux_> rồi shutdown hoàn toàn đi
<vubuntor358> e shutdown hoàn toàn để boot usb cài ubuntu mà
<vubuntor358> không có chọn hibernated
<n0bawk> vào windows, chạy check disk
<n0bawk> sau đó reboot
<n0bawk> để nó check xong
<n0bawk> rồi reboot cài ubuntu :D
<vubuntor358> lỗi này nữa ạ
<vubuntor358> restore sound card mixer state  [Fail]
<vubuntor358> anh ơi. lỗi starting restore sound card(s') mixer state (s) sửa thế nào ạ?
<vubuntor513> anh ơi. lỗi starting restore sound card(s') mixer state (s) sửa thế nào ạ?
<vubuntor572> cac ban oi giup minh voi, minh cai ubuntu ca ngay bao nhieu lan roi ma chang dc
<vubuntor572> no bi loi nhu the nay: http://s7.postimg.org/8qr3yjmbf/img.jpg
<_Tux_> vubuntor572: kernel panic rồi
<_Tux_> :v
<vubuntor572> vậy khắc phục như thế nào bạn? _Tux_
<vubuntor572> bạn giúp mình với
<vubuntor572> mình cài lại bao nhiêu lần mà ko được :(
<_Tux_> chịu
<_Tux_> khắc phục thế nào được
<vubuntor572> hix. Vậy làm thế nào để cài vậy bạn?
<vubuntor572> down bản khác để cài à? mình đang cài 12.04
<_Tux_> vubuntor572: lúc mới vào nó đã bị thế à
<vubuntor572> ko, lúc nó ghi là hầu hết đã sao chép xong, đang cài đặt hệ thống...
<vubuntor572> và đột nhiên hiện cái đó ra
<vubuntor572> lần nào tới đó cũng bị
<vubuntor612> Xin lỗi _Tux_ , mình vừa mất mạng :)
<vubuntor612> máy mình ram 1G thôi, _Tux_ tư vấn giúp mình bản nào phù hợp nhất với :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: debian
<vubuntor612> ý, nói rõ ra xíu, mình ko rảnh về cái này lắm :)
<vubuntor612> có phải cái này ko bạn? http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/7.1.0/i386/iso-cd/
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: ờ
<_Tux_> Ubuntu trước kia based trên debian
<_Tux_> debian và ubuntu cùng dùng APT nên lệnh của ubuntu sẽ tương tự debian
<vubuntor612> hix, có khó dùng lắm ko, mình cài giúp bạn mình không rành về cntt đâu, họ học y cơ. mình đang down cái cuối cùng trong d/s đó có đúng ko bạn?
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: không
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: down cái bản xfce
<_Tux_> hoặc lxde ấy
<vubuntor612> ok. Vậy cảm ơn bạn nhé. để mình down về rồi cài lên xem. Nhưng down chậm quá (so với down ubuntu) :)
<vubuntor612> cái này sao: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/7.1.0/i386/iso-cd/debian-7.1.0-i386-lxde-CD-1.iso
<vubuntor612> ok. vậy mình down cái lxde này về cài. cảm ơn bạn nhiều nhé. Có gì lại xin nhờ bạn giúp đỡ nhé!
<n0bawk> vubuntor612: kernel pannic thì thử disable mấy cái feature đi hoặc dùng bản ubuntu mới/cũ hơn xem có được ko :D
<vubuntor669> Mình vừa tải bản debian về và có 1 chiếc usb. Mình muốn tạo 1 cái usb để cài debian thì phải làm như thế nào? Mình thử với unetbootin theo ubuntu nhưng ko đuợc. các bạn giúp mình nhé!
<vubuntor476> có ai không cho mình hỏi với
<_Tux_> không có ai hết
<vubuntor476> có bản linux nào mà chỉ có màn hình dos chứ không có giao diện không?
<Cua> tắt giao diện đi là xong ngay
<vubuntor476> tại mình thấy người ta demo cài mysql mà màn hình đen sì rồi chỉ đánh lệnh thôi
<vubuntor476> vậy tắt giao diện đi thì có giảm bớt tài nguyên của máy không
<_Tux_> TDTT là chính
<Cua> có
<vubuntor476> tại máy mình cùi mà mình chỉ muốn cài cái mysql để quản lý thôi chứ không muốn nặng máy
<vubuntor476> có cách nào mà làm giảm tài nguyên mà linux chiếm dụng ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor476: nếu hardcore
<_Tux_> xài được command
<_Tux_> thì cứ CLI mà chiến thôi
<vubuntor476> chỉ cần sai được command thôi không cần giao diện
<Cua> giảm để làm gì?
 * Cua bật lunix lên thấy tốn có 130 mb ram
<vubuntor476> máy mình cấu hình thấp nhưng mình dùng để làm server test
<Cua> okay
<Cua> vậy tải ubuntu server ấy
<vubuntor476> cậu cho biết cấu hình được không
<Cua> trên trang web của nó có đấy
<Cua> chứ ai mà nhớ được
<vubuntor476> hay giới thiệu cho mình bản linux nào ít ngốm ram và chip cũng được
<Cua> tự compile lấy bằng tay
<Cua> :-/
<Cua> nhẹ phết
<vubuntor476> mình thấy có unix nữa vậy linux và unix cái nào nhẹ hơn
<vubuntor476> các bạn thông cảm tại mình chưa đụng đến cái này bao giờ
 * Cua thấy cả lũ xêm xêm như nhau
<vubuntor476> giờ làm cái đồ án thì mới đụng tới
<Cua> máy bạn cấu hình cỡ nào mà phải quan tâm vụ đấy? :-/
 * Cua thấy mấy cái máy 5 năm tuổi rồi vẫn chạy phe phé
<vubuntor476> ram 512 chip pentium
<Cua> à đâu, 6 tuổi
<Cua> mua từ 2007
<vubuntor476> mình chỉ cần cài để test cho cái đồ án thôi
<Cua> thế thì cài ubuntu server ấy
<vubuntor476> bản mấy cậu
<Cua> 12.04
<vubuntor476> mình mua máy từ năm 2005
<Cua> hay 10.04 cũng được
<vubuntor476> 10.04 nhẹ hơn à
<Cua> ờm
<vubuntor476> vậy thank cậu nhiều,
<vubuntor476> vào đâu để kiếm bản ấy cậu
<_Tux_> vubuntor476: debian đi
<_Tux_> cài core thôi
<_Tux_> nhẹ bằng mấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor476: mà unix và linux khác nhau nhá
<vubuntor476> trên trang của nó chỉ có 12.04
<vubuntor476> debian cài được mysql chứ
<_Tux_> được
<_Tux_> mà thoai
 * _Tux_ đi chơi
<vubuntor476> sao cậu
 * Cua đi tắm 
<vubuntor476> tư vấn giúp mình đi
<vubuntor476> please
<vubuntor476> mình cần cài được mysql và cấu hình nhẹ là được
<vubuntor476> giúp với
<Cua> debian ấy
<vubuntor476> thằng debian là cha đẻ linux à
<Cua> cứ dùng cái đó đi
<vubuntor476> nghe nói debian nó ổn định hơn thì phải
<vubuntor476> Cảm ơn các bạn đã tư vấn giúp mình. Mình quyết định dùng debian
<vubuntor476> sao bản cài của nó đến 8cd vậy
<Cua> tải 1 CD là đủ
<vubuntor476> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/current/amd64/iso-cd/
<vubuntor476> bạn xem cái nào chỉ mình với
<vubuntor476> cái nào vậy bạn
<vubuntor476> ai giúp mình xem phải tải cái nào để cài không:http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/current/amd64/iso-cd/
<Cua> cái đầu là đủ
<vubuntor476> debian-7.1.0-amd64-CD-1.iso
<vubuntor476> caí này phải ko bạn
<Cua> uhm
<vubuntor476> có cần key hay crack không bạn
<vubuntor476> hay là free
<Cua> free
<vubuntor254> anh oi cho e hoi
<vubuntor254> luc em cai ubuntu
<vubuntor254> no co cai loi nay
<vubuntor254> this computer has no detected operating systems. what would you like to do?
<vubuntor254> chon "erase disk and install ubuntu" va` "something else"
<vubuntor254> nhung trong may em co cai win 7 64bit
<vubuntor254> e muon cai song song 2 HDH nay
<vubuntor254> phai lam the nao az?
<vubuntor386> Có ai không giúp mình với
<vubuntor386> Có ai không giúp mình với
<vubuntor386> help me
<vubuntor386> helppppppppp
<vubuntor386> Có ai không giúp mình với
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-21
<vubuntor033> cac ban giup minh cai loi nay voi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785665/
<vubuntor630> hello
<vubuntor656> mọi người ơi
<vubuntor656> ?
<vubuntor656> mình cần giúp đỡ
<vubuntor656> sao mình khôngông truy cập được vào thư mục root mặc dù đã  dùng quyền cao nhất
<vubuntor656> có ai biết nói tiếng việt không nhở ? ;)
<vubuntor293> a
<vubuntor953> có ai không giúp mình với
<vubuntor953> có ai không giúp mình với
<vubuntor953> mình cấu hình ip bằng lệnh /etc/network/interfaces
<vubuntor953> nhưng khi vào để cấu hình thì không gõ chữ được
<vubuntor953> mình mới dùng debian lần đầu
<vubuntor953> giúp với
<vubuntor953> giúp mình với
<vubuntor953> có ai không giúp mình với
<vubuntor953> có ai không giúp mình với
<vubuntor953> có ai không giúp mình với
<vubuntor953> có ai không giúp mình với
<vubuntor953> có ai không giúp mình với
<_Tux_> vubuntor953: spam
<vubuntor953> mình cần giúp đỡ chứ không spam cậu à
<vubuntor953> mình mới lần đầu sử dụng debian
<vubuntor953> câu cho mình hỏi sau mình đánh lênh cấu hình mạng
<vubuntor953> rồi enter thì không chỉnh sửa hay gõ chử được vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor953: bạn nhìn lại thử xem bạn yêu cầu giúp đỡ kiểu gì đi
<vubuntor953> thì mình hỏi "có ai không giúp mình với" mà đâu có ai lên tiếng
<_Tux_> vubuntor953: thế thì bạn cứ tiếp tục hỏi liên tục như thế à
<vubuntor953> cậu thông cảm. Cái đó là lỗi ở mình. Mình xin lỗi!
<vubuntor953> Tại mình loay hoay với cái debian từ tối qua đến giờ
<_Tux_> vubuntor953: không phải việc của mình
<vubuntor953> uh, thank cậu!
<n0bawk> vubuntor953: cấu hình bằng lệnh gì?
<n0bawk> vi/vim thì tự đi tìm hiểu dùng vi/vim như thế nào đi :))
<vubuntor953> mình cấu hình bằng lệnh"/etc/network/interfaces"
<vubuntor953> nhưng khi bấm phím enter thì nó không cho đánh chữ
<vubuntor953> mình hỏi là làm thế nào để chỉnh sửa và lưu lại
<n0bawk> lệnh đấy đâu có cấu hình cái gì?
<n0bawk> cái đó gọi là lệnh à?
<vubuntor953> nhầm mình gõ thề này:    vi /etc/network/interfaces
<vubuntor953> rồi enter
<n0bawk> vubuntor953: học các dùng vi
<n0bawk> vubuntor953: trước khi kêu la :))
<vubuntor953> sau đó thì không biêt làm sao để chỉnh sữa
<vubuntor953> cảm ơn bạn nhưng sau mình bấm qw không được
<vubuntor953> Cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều, mình đã dùng được rồi
<vubuntor953> tại máy mình cùi nên xử lý hơn lâu
<n0bawk> cùi hay ko có quan trọng?
 * n0bawk bé đến h toàn ko có máy xài với xài máy cùi >:(
<vubuntor953> lúc đầu mình đánh qw mà không thấy có hiện tượng gì
<vubuntor953> sau đã mới thấy
<_Tux_> n0bawk``: bạn debian đi đâu rồi anh :v
<vubuntor166> Chào các bạn
<vubuntor166> Tôi có 1 vấn đề cần hỏi
<vubuntor166> khi tôi cài đặt eth0 xong và dung lenh ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<vubuntor166> Thì nó báo lỗi: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured RTNETLINK answers: File exits  Failed to bring up eth0
<vubuntor166> làm cách nào để khắc phục. Cảm ơn
<_Tux_> reboot
<_Tux_> simple and done
<vubuntor166> Cảm ơn <_Tux_> nhiều
<vubuntor166> Mình cài WinSCP để connect tới máy ảo linux
<vubuntor166> khi bấm connect báo lỗi Connection refused
<vubuntor166> đã tìm cách khắc phục mà không được
<_Tux_> vubuntor166: chưa tìm cách khắc phục
<_Tux_> đương nhiên không được
<vubuntor166> mình đã thử tắt tường lữa
<vubuntor166> cat /etc/services|grep 22
<vubuntor166> nó báo: ssh 22/tcp #SSH Remote Login Protocol
<vubuntor166> nó báo: ssh 22/udp (không có gì cả)
<vubuntor166> Máy thật vào máy ảo đã ping thông nhau nhưng vẫn không được
<vubuntor166> có cần cài thêm phần mềm nào nữa không bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor166: còn tùy cấu hình network cho máy ảo của bạn
<vubuntor166> Cấu hình eth0:
<vubuntor166> auto eth0
<vubuntor166> iface eth0 inet static
<vubuntor166> address 192.168.1.6
<vubuntor166> netmask 255.255.255.0
<vubuntor166> broadcast 192.168.1.255
<vubuntor166> gateway 192.168.1.1
<vubuntor166> network 192.168.1.0
 * _Tux_ lướt đi
<vubuntor166> ?
<vubuntor166> không hiểu
<vubuntor166> lỗi chổ nào cậu
<_Tux_> vubuntor166: mình gà lắm
<_Tux_> nên hem biết gì đâu
<vubuntor166> vậy có ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor166> ai giúp mình Lỗi"Connection refused" WinSCP kết nối vào máy ảo linux?
<_Tux_> vubuntor166: bạn dùng linux lâu chưa>
<_Tux_> vì đồ án nên dùng linux hở?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-22
<vubuntor953> ^^
<vubuntor953> how to configure webdav in ubuntu
<vubuntor953> ??
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-23
<vubuntor238> can you show me how to change to vni  input method when using fictx-unikey
<vubuntor238> i didn't see that option anywhere
<vubuntor238> my system is opensuse ăâ.ê kde ô.ăđ.
<vubuntor238> thanks
<_Tux_> vubuntor238: mình đếu hiêur tiếng anh
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor238> :D
<vubuntor238> may minh gio ko go tieng viet duoc
<vubuntor238> chi gium minh cach chuyen sang bo go VNI
<vubuntor238> minh dung fcitx-unikey
<vubuntor238> phan option cua no khong co muc nay
<vubuntor024> mình mới dùng , cũng như cài ubuntu lần đầu , sau khi đọc 1 số bài hướng dẫn trên mạng mình vẫn không hiểu khi cài ubuntu để làm HĐH duy nhất thì chọn cái muont point là "/" hay "/home"
<CuaDua>  /
<lewtds> trên này có siêu nhân nào dùng hg-git k nhỉ?
 * _Tux_ dùng source safe
<lewtds> :v
<lewtds> anw, biết là troll nhưng hàng đấy ngon k anh?
<lewtds> mà có vẻ die oy thì phải
<_Tux_> các project cũ thì người ta vẫn dùng
<_Tux_> ông leader đang làm cùng
<_Tux_> kêu anh chưa dùng subversion và git bao giờ
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<lewtds> v~ thật = )
<lewtds> đùa chứ bực mình quá hg-git cài từ debian repo mà mới chạy cái lệnh đầu tiên theo hướng dẫn đã fail
<_Tux_> lewtds: lão đấy bên FPT
<_Tux_> lewtds: kêu anh từng xài source safe
<_Tux_> nhưng mấy cái kia chưa xài
<lewtds> trên wiki bảo đến chính người trong MS cũng k xài SS = )
<_Tux_> lewtds: tự dưng xài hg-git làm mô?
 * Cua thò đầu ra coi các sn nói chuyện
<_Tux_> lewtds: đấy
<_Tux_> X-men của luser HN này
<_Tux_> Cua: <- hỏi đi
<lewtds> bác Cua giúp em phát :<
 * Cua có biết git đâu
<Cua> biết mỗi zit
<Cua> cái này thì mặt mình đầy
<lewtds> mà thôi, chắc tí tự đi hỏi trên irc chúng nó chứ ít ai dùng cái này
<lewtds> =)
<_Tux_> đấy
<lewtds> anw, kênh này traffic thấp quá
 * _Tux_ cầm búa luyện ốc vít
<lewtds> làm trò gì đi cho xôm :3
<Cua> okay
 * Cua rút pdf ra đọc
<lewtds> vừa đọc vừa kể trên đây :v
<Cua> http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Marathonprozessor-1886893.html
<lewtds> kuynh bác biết tiếng Đức à?
 * Cua bỏ vào google translate
<_Tux_> lewtds: Cua sắp thành công dân Đức rồi
<Cua> đói max
 * Cua lết lết đi cạp rơm
<Cua> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-SS0BV6MJSn8/UcVgPZWLu9I/AAAAAAABALM/jtCKs1M8Noc/w506-h285-o/teamworking%2Bants.gif
 * _Tux_ đi tải warez
<Cua> dd nãy giờ chưa xong
<Cua> http://www.heise.de/ct/meldung/Suedtirol-migriert-auf-LibreOffice-1894788.html
<Cua> 7000 máy tính chuyển từ MSO -> LO
<vubuntor431> Chào các bạn. Các Bạn cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor431> Mình định chuyển hẳn. bỏ win7 qua sai linux
<vubuntor431> Các bạn co thể tư vấn giúp nên sài Linux Mint, Ubuntu hay phiên bản nào mà hỗ trợ tốt về driver, application và ổn định!
<lewtds> đấy
<lewtds> Mint
<lewtds> cứ thế mà dùng
<lewtds> :3
<lewtds> muốn bỏ k dễ đâu
<lewtds> phải theo lộ trình
<lewtds> kiếm các phần mềm alternative
<lewtds> đặt ra các guideline cá nhân (Vd: luôn export file doc ra PDF trước khi gửi cho sếp)
<lewtds> phải quen linux một chút, ít nhất là biết di chuyển trong terminal
<lewtds> google
<lewtds> chứ đùng phát sang nản lắm
<vubuntor431> vì mình thấy các file .exe cũng chạy được trên linux mà
<lewtds> k phải chạy được hoàn toàn
<lewtds> mà có rất nhiều giới hạn
<vubuntor431> mình đã sài qua rồi bạn giờ muốn chuyển hẳn
<lewtds> uhm thế cứ Mint thôi, gluck
<vubuntor431> chứ cài song song chỉ tổ hao ổ cứng
<vubuntor431> Mint nó hỗ trợ tốt mảng nào bạn
<lewtds> nói chung gọi là chuyển hẳn thôi chứ vẫn nên giữ một bản máy ảo win :3
<vubuntor431> dùng làm server được chứ
<lewtds> nó chính là Ubuntu
<lewtds> thay giao diện và một số phần mềm thôi
<vubuntor431> độ ổn định ra sao
<vubuntor431> bạn đang sài Mint à
<lewtds> Ubuntu thế nào thì nó như vậy
<lewtds> mình k dùng Mint nhưng đã dùng qua một thời gian
<vubuntor431> à vậy chạy game fifa online được chứ, tại mình mê game này
<lewtds> vậy là bạn chưa lập lộ trình di chuyển rồi
<lewtds> nên lên những list game cần chơi
<lewtds> xác định cái nào chơi được cái nào không
<lewtds> chắc chắn sẽ phải bỏ một số cái
<lewtds> vì wine không hoàn hảo
<lewtds> muốn biết một app win nào có chạy được k
<lewtds> thì tra trong CSDL nay
<lewtds> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<vubuntor431> uh. tại mình chủ yếu làm với linux server thôi chưa dùng gui bao giờ
<lewtds> nút search ở góc trên bên phải
<vubuntor431> bạn biết nhiều nhỉ
<vubuntor431> mà cái game fifa online của việt nam không biết trên đó có không nữa
<lewtds> dùng lâu thì sẽ biết nhiều :v
<vubuntor431> cho hỏi là Mint dùng làm server tốt chứ
<_Tux_> vubuntor431: cho hỏi là xe đạp chạy được 100km/h hem :D
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-16
<ubungu> cả nhà ơi
<ubungu> cho e hỏi phát
<ubungu> error while loading shared libraries: libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ubungu> có ai gặp thế này chưa vậy
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-17
<OfficeCrab> hông nhớ
<OfficeCrab> để xem lại xem :3
<OfficeCrab> Hide It Pro
<vubuntor708> e tải cái smsand call block òi
<vubuntor708> nhưng mờ làm sao dùng đc nó
<vubuntor708> :P
<OfficeCrab> không phải cái đấy
<OfficeCrab> hide it pro
<n0bawk> :D
<vubuntor708> uhm nhưng nó ra một mớ ah
<n0bawk> sao lại chat chit ở chỗ public thế này >:3
 * vubuntor708 bị theo dõi
<vubuntor708> tìm trên google pley nó ra một mớ á
<OfficeCrab> có dúng cái app đó thôi mà
<OfficeCrab> biểu tượng hình nốt nhạc ấy
<vubuntor708> òi mãi tít tận đâu, 2 nốt nhạc lớn nhỏ á
<vubuntor708> sao nó có nhiều cái tương tự thế :D
<OfficeCrab> uhm
<vubuntor708> tải xong òi h làm sao
<OfficeCrab> cài vào
<OfficeCrab> setup hide những cái gì
<OfficeCrab> và chọn pin
<OfficeCrab> nó có hướng dẫn á
<OfficeCrab> vừa đọc vừa làm
<vubuntor708> h trên máy có cái icon   Audio Manager
<vubuntor708> bấm vào nó lại chả ra cái gì ta
<OfficeCrab> uhm
<OfficeCrab> setup trong cái đó mà
<OfficeCrab> lên trang web của bọn kia chắc có hướng dẫn á
 * OfficeCrab cũng quên xừ nó cách vào òi
<OfficeCrab> em vào lại cái google play của cái app kia
<OfficeCrab> rồi xem thông tin của nó ghi ở dưới
<vubuntor708> oái
<vubuntor708> toàn tiếng tây dịch k đc
<OfficeCrab> hở
<OfficeCrab> bấm và giữ lâu cái title audio manager trong cái app đấy
<OfficeCrab> nhớ setup pin
<vubuntor708> k thấy cái gì
<vubuntor708> bấm giữ nó trèo icon ra màn hình thui
<OfficeCrab> không
<OfficeCrab> tức là vào cái app đấy ấy
<OfficeCrab> rồi giữ chặt cái tiêu đề của nó
<vubuntor708> òi
<vubuntor708> nó ra một mớ thông tin
<vubuntor708> có 2 phím force và uninstall có tác dụng thui
<OfficeCrab> tìm quanh quanh xem
<OfficeCrab> nó có cái root mà
 * OfficeCrab cũng chả nhớ dùng nó thế nào, setup nó có đúng 1 lần
<OfficeCrab> D:
<vubuntor708> k có gì
<vubuntor708> nhìn thấy như là bảng thông tin thui
<OfficeCrab> có mà
<OfficeCrab> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.smartanuj.hideitpro&hl=vi
<OfficeCrab> hướng dẫn của nó ở dưới ấy
<SuperLuserv2> [ Hide Pictures - Hide It Pro - Các ứng dụng dành cho Android trên Google Play ] - play.google.com
<vubuntor708> thui h cũng chán nhắm òi
<OfficeCrab> http://hideitpro.com/blog/how-to-hide-files-in-android-the-easy-way/
<OfficeCrab> đây này
<SuperLuserv2> [ How to hide files in Android : the easy way | Hide it Pro Official Blog ] - hideitpro.com
<vubuntor708> ném xừ đi đỡ nhức đầu
<vubuntor708> ngày nào cũng bị tra khảo :(
<OfficeCrab> D:
<vubuntor708> out lẹ k ăn đòn
<vubuntor708> :(
<OfficeCrab> D:
 * OfficeCrab hugs vubuntor708 
<OfficeCrab> :x
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-18
<vubuntor962> k thể down ứng dụng tại Ubuntu software Center thì phải làm thế nào ?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-20
<vubuntor149> e vừa cài ubuntu 14.04 trên laptop asus K450CA. Driver nhận đầy đủ nhưng không hiểu sao khi sử dụng headphone thì lại không có âm thanh nữa. E đã search và thử đủ cách nhưng vẫn không được. Cài lại driver mới và cả tinh chỉnh trong alsamixer vẫn không được. Mọi người có thể giúp giùm e được không? E cảm ơn nhiều.
<Stanley00> vubuntor149: bạn chụp lại hình config của alsamixer rồi paste lên trang imgur.com  rồi paste link vào đây xem
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-22
<vubuntor621> xin chào
<vubuntor621> mọi người cho mình hỏi lỗi này xử lý ra sao khi mà mình đã update full rồi cannot load m3u8 crossdomain access denied. minh lướt webs http://tvtructuyen.net/xem-truc-tuyen-mien-phi-chat-luong-cao-kenh-hbo-hd-viet.php
<SuperLuserv2> [ HBO HD Việt Online - Xem Kênh HBO Việt Online Phụ Đề Tiếng Việt nhanh nhất Việt Nam ] - tvtructuyen.net
<lewtds> k phải do bạn đâu
<lewtds> do cái trang đấy
<vubuntor621> thanks bạn nhiều, mình tưởng up thiếu package
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-15
<Raven27> mạng thì fix rồi mà cái fb cứ tậm tịt
<CoconutCrab> :3
<Raven27> mấy ông nội vnpt cài thêm tường lửa chặn
<Raven27> à
<Raven27> có ai bị như em ko
<CoconutCrab> không
<Raven27> có vài chữ đánh mãi ko ra dấu
<CoconutCrab> máy móc ngon lành
<CoconutCrab> như là chữ gì?
<CoconutCrab> ôtô?
<Raven27> chả hiểu tại sao
<Raven27> otô
<Raven27> :D
<CoconutCrab> giống?
<Raven27> có vài chữ đánh kiểu gì cũng ko ra. mang ra notepad gõ rồi copy ngược lại
<Raven27> chả hiểu tại sao
<Raven27> :D
 * CoconutCrab khều khều lewtds 
 * Raven27 vẽ vẽ dưới đất 
<lewtds> ô tô k gõ được là đúng rồi còn gì = )
<lewtds> nếu muốn gõ ôtô liên nhau
<lewtds> thì sau khi gõ ô đầu tiên
<lewtds> nhấn ctrl
<lewtds> để nó reset bộ gõ
<lewtds> sau đó gõ tiếp
<Raven27> chữ nào gõ ko ra em mang notepad ra gõ rồi copy lại
<Raven27> :D
<lewtds> vừa bảo như trên rồi mà
<lewtds> dùng control mà điều khiển
<lewtds> ôtô
<lewtds> ôtô
<lewtds> ôtô
<Raven27> ôtô
<Raven27> nút control là để reset hả bác
<Raven27> firefox em gõ ko ra history em cũng control phát nó mới ra
<lewtds> yup, reset chuỗi đang gõ
 * Raven27 te tởn đi thử 
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-16
<Raven27> [hỏi bớt ngu] cách tạo usb boot trên lenovo thinkpad x201
<Raven27> tình hình là em đang định chuyển con lap sang ubuntu luôn
<Raven27> tạo usb boot bằng rufus xong nhưng ko cách nào boot dc
<Raven27> chỉnh bios các loại luôn :(
<Raven27> ai bik chỉ em vs
<MrTuxHdb> dùng thử unetbootin?
<MrTuxHdb> Raven27: mà lạ nhỉ
<MrTuxHdb> chắc tùy máy
 * MrTuxHdb dùng tool đếu nào cũng chạy
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<Raven27> chỉnh bios xong boot lên nó chạy ra cái logo win như chọc tức vậy
<Raven27> thế mới cú
 * Raven27 đau đầu 
<MrTuxHdb> Raven27: đơn giản là phân vùng lại USB đi
<MrTuxHdb> format thành FAT32
<MrTuxHdb> đổi về BIOS legacy thay vì UEFI
<Raven27> đang chạy thử cái unetbootin xem sao :(
<Raven27> tiếc cái license norton còn 100 days :D
 * MrTuxHdb có license xịn vô số đồ của Windows
<MrTuxHdb> But sure, I don't care
<Raven27> tiếc tí thôi :D
<Raven27> chứ đã nói chuyển là chuyển mà :p
<Raven27> ubuntu boot lên có 385mb ram
<Raven27> win 7 phải hơn 1gb
<Raven27> từ ngày xài ubuntu tới giờ chưa bao giờ xài hết 2gb ram
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-17
<vubuntor099> cái utorrent nó ko có file configure thì làm sao ./configure
<vubuntor099> raven@Darkness:~/Desktop/utorrent-server-alpha-v3_3$ ls docs  utserver  webui.zip
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor099: hỏi utorrent ấy
<MrTuxHdb> nó support cho
<vubuntor099> :v
<Raven27> thui kệ
<Raven27> tính kéo mấy bộ porn zìa coi chơi
<Raven27> kiếm point fshare mà ko có :3
<MrTuxHdb> chỗ này chỉ support phần mềm nguồn mở thôi
<MrTuxHdb> xài hàng kia đi mà hỏi tụi kia
<Raven27> torrent ứ phải free software hả :v
<Raven27> cái transmission bittorrent client ko có chạy được link magnet
<Raven27> :(
<Raven27> box nayf laf box chat mà buồn thế
<Raven27> tán chuyện đê
<stk> Raven27: utorrent is not Free Software
<MrTuxHdb> Raven27: nhảm
<MrTuxHdb> Raven27: transmission support magnet từ đời nào rồi
<MrTuxHdb> tối thiểu là 2.52 đã support rồi
<MrTuxHdb> giờ là 2.82
<MrTuxHdb> wrong
<MrTuxHdb> 2.84
<Raven27> thế làm sao download magnet từ transmisstion >
<Raven27> nó có dấu + mà dấu + là mở ra file torrent
<Raven27> à
<Raven27> là open chứ
<lewtds> .tell Raven27 add thoải mái magnet luôn
<SuperLuserv3> lewtds: I'll pass that on when Raven27 is around.
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-18
<Raven27> i5 m520 sao ko cài được ubuntu nhỉ
<SuperLuserv3> Raven27: 2015-06-17 - 18:12:22ICT <lewtds> tell Raven27 add thoải mái magnet luôn
<Raven27> this kenel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detect i686 cpu
<Raven27> unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<Raven27> vẫn cài được win 7 64bit mà nhỉ
<lewtds> check bios xem
<lewtds> có thể cái cái switch nào đó
<KudzuCrab> cài ngon lành
<KudzuCrab> Raven27: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Raven27> làm sao bác Kud
<Raven27> ?
<KudzuCrab> xem cpu info thế nào ấy
<Raven27> để em mò trong bios thử như bác lew nói đã nhé :D
<Raven27> mẹ
<KudzuCrab> Raven27: nó nói câu kia ở chỗ nào?
<Raven27> lúc sáng họp mà ức chế ko chịu dc
<Raven27> lúc thì kêu làm đề tài chuyển mã nguồn mở
<Raven27> vừa boot lên là văng ra câu đó
<Raven27> em hiểu rồi mấy bác
<Raven27> :D
<Raven27> tìm được 1 trang nước ngoài hướng dẫn fixx rồi
<Raven27> thanks bác lew và bác kud nhé
<KudzuCrab> kud hả
<KudzuCrab> nghe giống kứ* vậy
<MrTuxHdb> "ku dờ"
 * Raven27 thấy giống chữ  kut' ay 
<Raven27> đi cài ubuntu vào lap đây bb mấy thím :D
<KudzuCrab> uh huh
<wingadium> lewtds cài hộ mấy plugin doku được không, viết mấy trang dùng table khổ quả
<wingadium> kiểu màu mè cho table ấy
<wingadium> lewtds tên trang wiki có nên để tiếng anh không nhỉ ví dụ cài_đặt_phần_mềm.txt -> install_software.txt MrTuxHdb
<lewtds> paste link nó bị escape đúng k?
<wingadium> không hệ_diều_hanh_ubuntu
<lewtds> đó
<lewtds> cái patch hôm trước là để sửa cái này
<lewtds> nhÆ°ng chÆ°a apply
<lewtds> nếu patch okay thì nó sẽ bỏ dấu đúng cách
<wingadium> uh huh
<lewtds> thành he_dieu_hanh_ubuntu
<wingadium> à há, vậy cứ đặt tên thế sau sửa lại được khong
<lewtds> yup
<wingadium> okie vậy cứ edit đã
<wingadium> http://42.112.37.140/doku.php?id=start trang start này ổn chứ
<SuperLuserv3> [ start [Ubuntu-VN] ] - 42.112.37.140
<KudzuCrab> mmm
<KudzuCrab> hơi thiếu thông tin giới thiệu chung và cho người bắt đầu
<KudzuCrab> cái cho người bắt đầu thì nhét vào sau được
<KudzuCrab> giờ thêm phần giới thiệu 1 chút thôi
<KudzuCrab> với cả chữ wikia thì bỏ a đi
<KudzuCrab> mà cứ làm
<KudzuCrab> có gì mình vô sửa sau
<wingadium> okie, kiểu muốn nó thành trang tin tức cập nhật
<wingadium> kiểu mainpage wikipedia
<vubuntor658> 2 chào các bác
<vubuntor658> cho em hỏi có cách để mà wine chạy đc chương trình là sao vậy
<lewtds> ?
<lewtds> cài vào rồi click đúp?
<vubuntor658> tại em muốn biết là sao
<vubuntor658> với file nhị phân của window
<vubuntor658> sao mà nó lại chạy đc trên linux ấy mà
<vubuntor658> wine nó copy hết đoạn mã đó rồi conver sang phải ko bác
<lewtds> k
<lewtds> bạn có biết về liên kết động k?
<vubuntor658> biết
<lewtds> okay
<lewtds> trên win
<lewtds> cái file exe nó sẽ gọi các hàm hệ thống của win để tạo giao diện các thứ
<lewtds> bằng cách liên kết động đến thư viện kernel32.dll và user32.dll
<vubuntor658> ok :3
<vubuntor658> rồi sao nữa bác
<lewtds> wine nó liên kết động file exe đến các hàm giả của nó
<lewtds> map sang các hàm của linux
<vubuntor658> wao
<vubuntor658> còn về file exe sao lại chạy trên đc linux hả bác
<KudzuCrab> thế tại sao mà nó lại không 'chạy' được?
<vubuntor658> tại sao thiếu thư viện hả bác ?
<vubuntor658> vậy là file nhị phân của window và linux là cùng chung tính chất
<KudzuCrab> nó là cục 0101001110
<KudzuCrab> nạp vào là chạy
<KudzuCrab> có gì đâu
<lewtds> yup, nó đều là code chạy được trên CPU
<lewtds> chẳng qua là khác layout một chút thôi
<lewtds> wine sẽ parse file exe để lọc ra phần quan trọng
<lewtds> và execute
<vubuntor658> ồh ôh em hơi hơi hiểu rồi
<lewtds> vubuntor658: biết assembly k?
<vubuntor658> ok em biết
<lewtds> cơ chế nó chủ yếu là ntn
<lewtds> khi bạn click đúp một cái file exe
<lewtds> thực chất sẽ là chạy lệnh sau
<lewtds> $ wine tên_file.exe
<lewtds> wine nó mở file đó
<vubuntor658> ok
<lewtds> parse định dạng PE của exe
<lewtds> tìm ra vùng chứa object code (là code assembly đã compile thành mã máy đấy)
<lewtds> copy nó vào bộ nhớ của wine
<lewtds> sau đó tìm tất cả những lời gọi hàm hệ thống
<lewtds> kiểu
<lewtds> call 0xABCD
<lewtds> trong đó ABCD là địa chỉ của hàm hệ thống windows
<lewtds> sửa lại hết ABCD thành địa chỉ đến hàm của riêng wine
<lewtds> implement lại hàm của win
<lewtds> sau đó jmp đến địa chỉ _start của cục code exe đấy
<KudzuCrab> uh huh
<lewtds> KudzuCrab: linux còn hỗ trợ a.out k nhỉ?
<KudzuCrab> còn
<vubuntor658> ok
<vubuntor658> :3
<lewtds> vubuntor658: https://en.wikipedia.org/?title=Portable_Executable
<SuperLuserv3> [ Portable Executable - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - en.wikipedia.org
<lewtds> nếu thích tìm hiểu thêm
<lewtds> ngày xưa /me còn nhớ là còn có định dạng MZ
<lewtds> với một cái định dạng nữa của DOS
<lewtds> code k quá được 64kb
<vubuntor658> ko ngờ lại phức tạp vậy
<KudzuCrab> MZ khá đơn giản
<lewtds> à COM
<KudzuCrab> btw, 64 là com
<KudzuCrab> MZ cho cả win 16 bit
<vubuntor658> hèn chi em đọc trong mã wine
<vubuntor658> có đoạn 64kb
<lewtds> vubuntor658 siêu nhân gớm :3
<vubuntor658> em đọc vậy thôi chứ cũng chẵng hiểu lắm :3
<vubuntor658> nhờ bác thông não em mới hiểu chút chút
<vubuntor658> :3
<KudzuCrab> COM gần như chả có format gì
<lewtds> COM mình còn phải tự jump
<lewtds> tránh cái header = )
<KudzuCrab> nó là 1 cục mix cả data lẫn code
<vubuntor658> vậy là thằng wine nó import cục exe sau đó thì chỉnh cái cục đó lại trong ram
<vubuntor658> tiếp đến là chạy nó phải ko bác
<vubuntor658> chỉnh cho hợp với hàm của nó
<lewtds> yup
<vubuntor658> vậy là cái wine này chẵng khác gì recompiler
<lewtds> dynamic linker thì đúng hơn
<vubuntor658> ok :3
<vubuntor658> vào trong bộ nhớ của wine
<lewtds> nói chung
<KudzuCrab> không, vào linux
<lewtds> bất kỳ một chuỗi byte nào
<lewtds> hợp format của CPU
<lewtds> đều có thể chạy được
<vubuntor658> vậy nếu như chúng ta biến wine thành recompiler sau đó thì biến file exe thành file nhị phân của linux
<vubuntor658> chắc ngon hơn ko bác
<lewtds> làm được
<KudzuCrab> nó có recompile cái gì đâu
<lewtds> nhưng để làm gì?
<lewtds> KudzuCrab: binary address patching
<KudzuCrab> đấy không gọi là recompile
<KudzuCrab> arch giống nhau
<KudzuCrab> chứ sửa address thì thằng loader nào chả phải làm
<vubuntor658> ok binary address patching
<vubuntor485> híc
<vubuntor485> đang nói hay
<vubuntor485> rớt mạng
<vubuntor485> vậy là thằng wine nó thực hiện chỉnh sửa dựa trên mã asemly phải ko bác
<KudzuCrab> không
<KudzuCrab> nó để kệ assembly
<KudzuCrab> http://linux.die.net/man/8/ld-linux
<SuperLuserv3> [ ld-linux(8): dynamic linker/loader - Linux man page ] - linux.die.net
<KudzuCrab> nó giống cái này này
<vubuntor485> ồh
<vubuntor485> àk nếu vậy hàm giả của mình
<vubuntor485> cũng phải có cú pháp tương tự giống hàm thật của nó
<vubuntor485> chỉ có điều có thể khác phần ruột
<KudzuCrab> hàm giả nào ở đây..
<vubuntor485> khi mà mình cung cấp thư viện cho nó đó bác
<lewtds> yup
<lewtds> interface phải giống hệt
<lewtds> https://github.com/wine-mirror/wine/blob/master/dlls/user32/winproc.c
<SuperLuserv3> [ wine/winproc.c at master · wine-mirror/wine · GitHub ] - github.com
<lewtds> KudzuCrab: là cái đống wine thế vào ý. Gotta go with the flow here :-j
<lewtds> wine basically là build lại một cái windows trong linux
<KudzuCrab> lewtds: no, me nutzi
<vubuntor485> vậy là em đã hiểu
<vubuntor485> sao mà wine nặng
<vubuntor485> vừa phải dịch mà còn vừa phải chạy
<KudzuCrab> nó chạy nhanh hơn bên windows đấy
<vubuntor485> ừm
<vubuntor485> nhưng mà liên lạc với driver vga của nó sao mà em thây nó hơi tệ
<lewtds> KudzuCrab: how so?
<KudzuCrab> lewtds: funny er?
<lewtds> vubuntor485: nó phải translate API từ Direct3D sang OpenGL
<lewtds> có những cái nó k translate được hết, hoặc k thể nhanh bằng
<KudzuCrab> lewtds: pure computation có khi nhanh hơn đấy
<KudzuCrab> :3
<lewtds> thậm chí có những game phụ thuộc vào quirk của driver card đồ họa trên win nó cũng phải bắt chước lại giống hệt
<KudzuCrab> scheduling & stuff
<lewtds> nhưng nói chung mấy game /me hay chơi đều ổn cả :3
<lewtds> đã phá đảo diablo 2 trên wine haha
<lewtds> super stable
<vubuntor485> :3
<vubuntor485> game em chơi thì nói chung lag
<vubuntor485> :3
<vubuntor485> ko kể là card 2gb mà sử dụng mới có 300mb
<lewtds> nvidia hả?
<vubuntor485> ok :3
<lewtds> đã cài binary driver của nv chưa?
<vubuntor485> em dùng nvidia
<vubuntor485> đã cài rồi
<lewtds> thế chịu
<lewtds> cái driver đó là tốt nhất rồi
<vubuntor485> wine ko dùng hết hiệu năng anh àk
<KudzuCrab> tốt nhất không game
<KudzuCrab> muốn hiệu năng tốt thì về windows
<KudzuCrab> không chơi game nhỏ nhẹ
<lewtds> opengl performance ở một số test còn cao hơn trên win
<vubuntor485> em dung steam thì nhảy phát lên 1gb luôn
<MrTuxHdb> back to windoof
<MrTuxHdb> end story
<lewtds> =)
<vubuntor485> nói chung thì linux ngon
<vubuntor485> :3
<MrTuxHdb> linux lởm
<lewtds> nah, càng đào sâu sẽ cái thấy nó lởm
<MrTuxHdb> chả ai trong này kêu ca windows
<vubuntor485> ơ phản động
<lewtds> chẳng qua là dùng quen tay rồi
<MrTuxHdb> chỉ thấy kêu linux lởm
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<lewtds> khó bỏ thôi :'(
<lewtds> càng thấy*
<lewtds> thích ngon mà vẫn unix commandline ngon nghẻ thì sang mac mà chơi
<vubuntor485> fps bên linux thì cũng ngon hơn
<lewtds> frame per second?
<lewtds> tùy driver thôi
<vubuntor485> ok :3
<lewtds> nói chung là flaky hơn bên win nhiều
<vubuntor485> mà game gì bắn súng nặng nặng đó dùng chưa tới 600mb
<vubuntor485> nhưng card thì chạy 1gb bật full hiệu ứng
<vubuntor485> còn cpu thì lăn tăn có 30
<vubuntor485> trong khi cpu của em cũng hơi ghẻ rồi
<vubuntor485> còn bên win thì thôi khỏi
<lewtds> vài năm nữa driver trên linux mới mong stable được
<lewtds> còn h thì cứ win thôi
<vubuntor485> em cũng hi vọng steam mạnh hơn để linux ké phần
<vubuntor485> bên win thì drx thì mạnh thật ko thể chối cãi
<vubuntor485> nhưng mà game hiện tại chưa có game phổ thông nào cần tới đẳng cấp cao như drx hết
<vubuntor485> opengl vẫn là lựa chọn tốt nhất
<lewtds> đừng nên phán bừa
<KudzuCrab> opengl xịn đấy
<vubuntor485> ko đâu drx 12 vừa ra rồi anh
<vubuntor485> nhìn làn môi y chang như mình nhìn ngoài thật luôn
<lewtds> bạn bị marketing lừa rồi = )
<lewtds> y chang như ngoài thật thì chục năm trước người ta cũng làm được rồi
<KudzuCrab> cái đấy là modelling
<KudzuCrab> chứ liên quan gì xịn hay không xịn đâu
<lewtds> d3d12 cho phép truy xuất sâu đến phần cứng hơn nên hiệu năng cao hơn
<vubuntor485> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGsJXINz0LQ
<SuperLuserv3> [ DirectX 12: Full Square Enix Techdemo - Witch Chapter 0 [cry] - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<KudzuCrab> no? :v
<KudzuCrab> it's all the same shit
<KudzuCrab> nếu hiệu năng cao hơn thì đám CAD nó đã dùng directX rồi
<vubuntor485> hiệu năng thì ko cao
<KudzuCrab> enterprise toàn OpenGL thôi
<lewtds> KudzuCrab: d3d12 là một cái api thiết kế lại gần như hoàn toàn luôn eh
<vubuntor485> nhưng lại đc cái đẹp
<KudzuCrab> nên card quadro nó mới đắt lòi mắt ra
<KudzuCrab> lewtds: performance của GPU khó nói lắm
<vubuntor485> chuẩn đòi hỏi cứng cao quá
<lewtds> nhưng phe opengl cũng có vulkan
<lewtds> sắp ra
<lewtds> cạnh tranh trực tiếp luôn
<KudzuCrab> thực ra GPU cũng chỉ là 1 đống stream processor
<lewtds> thing is
<lewtds> cả opengl lẫn d3d11 đều có quá nhiều overhead
<KudzuCrab> như là?
<lewtds> nên nó mới đẻ ra 2 thằng kia
<lewtds> they are both heavy abstraction layers
<KudzuCrab> not really
<KudzuCrab> OpenGL performance cá»±c cao
<KudzuCrab> chỉ là nó là -> state machine
<KudzuCrab> nên không group calling được
<KudzuCrab> mm
<KudzuCrab> hình như OpenGL 3 có cái đấy rồi
<KudzuCrab> dạng store command ở server để process lại
<KudzuCrab> okay
<KudzuCrab> đang bận
<KudzuCrab> tí xử lý sau
<vubuntor984> nói chung thì dx12 giờ đang dẫn trc opengl
<vubuntor984> nhưng nếu mang đi lập trình thì em chọn opengl
<vubuntor984> vì đa hệ điều hành
<KudzuCrab> 2 cái mục tiêu khác nhau đấy
<vubuntor984> + hiệu năng cao
<KudzuCrab> nhưng giờ nó converge rồi
<lewtds> vubuntor485: lập trình opengl thực sự là pain in the ass
<lewtds> vubuntor984: performance của vulkan này
<lewtds> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hth4u65zfc
<SuperLuserv3> [ DOTA 2 on Source 2 Engine on Linux using new Vulkan API - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<lewtds> chạy vs card builtin của CPU intel
<lewtds> bad news is
<lewtds> code cho cả D3D12 lẫn vulkan đều painful hơn cả 2 api thế hệ trước
<lewtds> super verbose
<vubuntor984> wao
<vubuntor984> nhìn đẹp
<vubuntor984> vậy thằng này là một thằng riêng nữa
<vubuntor984> hay là một api trung gian thôi hả bác
<lewtds> yup, thay thế opengl
<vubuntor984> ồh vậy là thay thế tất cả
<lewtds> GPU có thể coi là một cái máy tính thứ 2
<lewtds> nằm bên trong PC của bạn
<lewtds> bh muốn vẽ lên đấy
<lewtds> thì phải có cách để gửi lệnh lên GPU
<lewtds> mấy cái API này đóng vai trò trung gian
<vubuntor984> ok :3
<lewtds> lệnh opengl/direct3d cũng k phải là gửi trực tiếp lên GPU đâu
<lewtds> mà nó sẽ qua driver
<lewtds> driver translate nó thành một dạng ngôn ngữ nữa của riêng hãng sản xuất
<lewtds> kiểu dạng compile code C ra binary ý
<vubuntor984> ý em hỏi là cái api vulkan
<lewtds> binary của ARM khác của Intel
<vubuntor984> là nó từ opengl ra hay gì
<lewtds> rồi mới đẩy qua bus đến GPU
<lewtds> cùng một hội đồng thiết kế
<lewtds> nhưng nói chung là làm lại gần như hoàn toàn
<vubuntor984> ok :3
<vubuntor984> nếu vậy ngon . nhất là thời đại game web dùng opengl
<lewtds> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzcTUG8RT-M
<SuperLuserv3> [ Vulkan™ API on Intel® Graphics - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<vubuntor984> còn dùng của win thì làm nguyên cái web chỉ chạy đc mỗi win
<lewtds> cả vulkan lẫn d3d12 đều "inspired by" AMD Mantle
<vubuntor984> nếu vậy là driver muốn hỗ trợ vulkan thì mình phải viết hoặc hãng hỗ trợ phải ko bác
<lewtds> yup, phải có driver hỗ trợ
<vubuntor984> chà chắc em suốt đời cứ opengl 4 hoài luôn quá
<lewtds> bad news
<lewtds> là cả vulkan lẫn d3d12 đều khác nhau quá nhiều so với thế hệ trước
<lewtds> nên nếu đã viết app target 2 cái này
<lewtds> thì chỉ có thể chạy được trên hệ thống siêu siêu mới :3
<lewtds> trừ khi bạn dùng một cái 3d framework nào đó nó abstract lớp 3d api
<lewtds> để có thể switch ở runtime
<vubuntor984> chẵng khác nào tự sát =]]]zzz
<vubuntor984> thật ra em nghĩ mấy cái card chạy chỉ chạy đc dx9
<vubuntor984> là do driver của nó giới hạn
<vubuntor984> chứ nếu có người viết driver lại thì chắc nó cũng chạy đc dx11
<vubuntor984> hoặc 10
<lewtds> yup
<lewtds> nhưng dx9 và dx10 là một bước nhảy lớn về kiến trúc api
<lewtds> và yêu cầu một số hỗ trợ đặc biệt từ phía card
<vubuntor984> đặc biệt ? tốc độ ?
<lewtds> GPU hỗ trợ dx10 phải được thiết kế riêng
<vubuntor984> em lại nghĩ thì cũng chỉ là tín hiệu bit ko cần thiết kế riêng cứ mạnh là đc
<lewtds> k đơn giản thế đâu = )
<lewtds> nó giống như i386 chuyển sang amd64 ý
<vubuntor984> đòi hỏi luồng ra với màn hình đủ tốc độ hay gì bác
<vubuntor984> để nó đc đẹp hơn. còn nếu ko đủ luồng thì giật hoặc xấu hơn
 * lewtds k rõ chính xác
<lewtds> nhưng nhớ k nhầm thì
<lewtds> dx9 dùng single pipeline
<lewtds> còn dx10 trở đi là multiple programable pipeline
<lewtds> s*
<vubuntor984> nếu vậy cũng đòi hỏi màn hình nữa
<lewtds> màn hình thì k
<lewtds> cắm gì vào chả được
<vubuntor984> ko thì bật dx 12 lên nhìn cứ như là dx 9
<vubuntor984> phải chứ bác
<vubuntor984> cái full hd
<vubuntor984> còn cái ko full nhìn sao net
<lewtds> lol
<vubuntor984> chuẩn rồi mốt em cũng mua con full hd về mới đc . chứ game thiết kế full hd mà mình cứ dùng con crt ghẻ sao đc
<vubuntor984> :v :v
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-20
<vubuntor611> co ai vietnam k nhi
<lewtds> ?
<lewtds> channel này cho Việt Nam mà
<vubuntor611> oh :) moi su dung ubuntu nen k biet
<vubuntor611> giup do newbie voi ban, khong cai duoc bo go tieng viet
<lewtds> https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN/wiki/wiki/G%C3%B5-ti%E1%BA%BFng-Vi%E1%BB%87t
<SuperLuserv3> [ Gõ tiếng Việt · Ubuntu-VN/wiki Wiki · GitHub ] - github.com
<vubuntor611> minh cai du cac kieu, khi cai ubuntu 15.04 xong minh thay no cai dat san ibus ibus-unikey chay duoc roi... lan sau khoi dong thay khong con nua ban
<vubuntor611> cai chu EN o tren munu thanh bar bi mat tieu luon
<vubuntor611> Danh check Show current input source... roif
<lewtds> bạn biết dùng terminal chưa?
<lewtds> bật lên, gõ ps -ef | grep ibus
<lewtds> xem có ra kết quả gì k
<vubuntor611> tronghi+  3958  3945  0 13:50 pts/4    00:00:00 grep --color=auto ibus
<vubuntor611> ket qua
<lewtds> mỗi dòng đó thôi à?
<vubuntor611> uk
<lewtds> thế là ibus không chạy rồi
<lewtds> chạy ibus-daemon -xdr
<lewtds> xem nó có xuất hiện lại nút EN k
<vubuntor611> co can logout k ban
<vubuntor611> chua thay hien
<lewtds> k
<vubuntor611> k hien roi
<lewtds> bh chạy lại cái grep trên kia xem có xuất hiện ibus k?
<vubuntor611> gio thi nhieu dong roi
<vubuntor611> tronghi+  4182  1128  0 13:52 ?        00:00:00 ibus-daemon -xdr tronghi+  4188  4182  0 13:52 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-dconf tronghi+  4189  4182  0 13:52 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-ui-gtk3 tronghi+  4191  1128  0 13:52 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-x11 --kill-daemon tronghi+  4202  4182  0 13:52 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-engine-simple tronghi+  4217  3945  0 13:53 pts/4    00:00:00 grep
<lewtds> thử nhấn Super-Space xem
<lewtds> có chuyển được sang gõ tiếng Việt k
<vubuntor611> k co tac dung gi lun
<lewtds> lạ nhỉ
<lewtds> thôi được rồi
<lewtds> teamview vậy
<vubuntor611> ok ban
<vubuntor611> doi xiu nha, cai teamview
<MrTuxHdb> ôi vãi
<MrTuxHdb> chú lewtds hôm nay support qua teamviewr
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: 30$ hÆ°
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<lewtds> = )
<lewtds> ibus in this case looks genuinely fucked up
<lewtds> phải đụng tay vào mới biết được
<vubuntor611> 636 334 524
<vubuntor611> 2140
<vubuntor611> alo
<MrTuxHdb> belo
<lewtds> hmm
<lewtds> teamviewer hôm nay k connect được là sao
<lewtds> cứ connecting mãi
<vubuntor611> ben nao bi loi vay
<vubuntor611> con do k ban
<vubuntor702> co ai khong help sua loi ibus unikey voi
<vubuntor639> name nxt
<vubuntor334> ai teamview fix dum minh ibus voi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor334: dùng fcitx đi
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor334> lo mo sang gio ma k go dc tieng viet
<vubuntor334> bac teamview cai giup minh nhe
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: đem con bỏ chợ
<MrTuxHdb> đi mà hỗ trợ kìa
<lewtds> ?
<lewtds> vừa đi CAMA về
<PassiveWaste> CAMA?
<PassiveWaste> ah right
<vubuntor321> sao k ai giup voi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor321: vì không ai rảnh
<MrTuxHdb> với lại teamviewer lại mất thời gian
 * MrTuxHdb chỉ hỗ trợ tính phí :v
<vubuntor681> cho minh xin hoi. Minh khong the cai duoc alien cho ubuntu 64bit co the giup minh vs
<vubuntor681>  Depends: debhelper (>= 7) but it is not going to be installedDepends: dpkg-dev but it is not going to be installed
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-21
 * PassiveWaste loe ngoe
#ubuntu-vn 2016-06-20
<vubuntor304> Có ai không???
<vubuntor304> some one???
<MrTuxHdb> 3some?
#ubuntu-vn 2016-06-22
<vubuntor661> chào mấy anh, cho em hỏi là,em không thể đăng nhập sau khi cài Driver AMD từ trang chủ tải về. Em đang sử dụng Ubuntu GNOME
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor661: em chịu khó gỡ driver ra rồi vào được liền
<MrTuxHdb> AMD driver lởm lắm
<MrTuxHdb> đừng có cài làm gì cho nó mất thời gian
<vubuntor904> co ai biet cai dat lai ubuntu tren nen ubuntu ko
